# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  صلاح جاهين ( على اسم مصر)

## حسام عمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيماولا الموضوع منقول منtoo_busy_body

صلاح جاهين ( على اسم مصر)





http://members.lycos.co.uk/rockshammer3/gaaheenn.jpg



ولد صلاح جاهين فى 25 / 12 / 1930 م بحى بشبرا فى شارع جميل باشا. وصلاح جاهين هو الأكبر بين إخوته.والده المستشار بهجت حلمى الذى تدرج فى السلك القضائى بدءً من وكيل نيابة حتى عُين رئيساً لمحكمة استئناف المنصورة.كانت ولادة صلاح جاهين متعثرة تعرضت أثنائها والدته للخطر، فوُلد شديد الزرقة دون صرخة حتى ظن المحيطون أن الطفل قد ولد ميتاً، ولكن جاءت صرخة الطفل منبهة بولادة طفل ليس ككل الأطفال. وكانت لهذه الولادة المتعثرة تأثيرها، فمن المعروف أن الولادة المتعثرة تترك آثارها على الطفل فتلازمه طول حياته وقد تتسبب فى عدم استقرار الحالة المزاجية أو الحدة فى التعبير عن المشاعر - سواء كانت فرحاً أو حزناً، وهو ما لوحظ فى صلاح جاهين الذى يفرح كالأطفال ويحزن لدرجة الاكتئاب عند المصائب.استطاع صلاح جاهين ببساطته وتلقائيته التعبير عن كل ما يشغل البسطاء بأسلوب يسهل فهمهه واستيعابه، وهو ما جعله فارساً يحلق برسومه وكلماته ويطوف بها بين مختلف طبقات الشعب المصرى، بل كانت جواز سفره لمختلف البلدان العربية التى رددت كلماته حَفْزاً للعمل والانجازفهو شاعر ورسام كاريكاتور ، وكاتب سيناريو ، لم يستكمل دراسته بالفنون الجميله ، ولكنه درس الحقوق ، عمل رساما فى العديد من الصحف ، اخرها الاهرام و قد توفى العام 1986 عن خمسة و خمسين عاما.و كان و كأنه كان يعرف أن القدر لن يمهله فدخل في سباق معه أنجز خلاله مئات القصائد التي تراوحت بين الزجل و الشعر العامي و الشعر الشعبي التي تحولت إلى أغنيات غناها عشرات المطربين المصريين، و راوحت بين أغاني الحب و الأغاني الوطنية والأغاني الخفيفة، و كتب أيضا عددا من الأوبريتات الغنائية ربما كان أشهرها أوبريت الليلة الكبيرة الذي ما زال يحتفظ بألقه حتى اليوم، و مئات الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية التي بدأ في رسمها أسبوعيا في مجلتي صباح الخير و روز اليوسف الأسبوعيتين، قبل أن ينتقل إلى صحيفة الأهرام التي كانت آنذاك في أوج ازدهارها، فكان يلخص في رسومه اليومية تلك و في صورة كاريكاتيرية ساخرة الموقف السياسي السائد آنذاك.بدأ صلاح جاهين يكتب الشعر الكلاسيكي في أواخر الأربعينات، قبل أن يبلغ العشرين من عمره. لكنه قرأ يوما قصيدة بالعامية المصرية لشاعر لم يكن قد سمع به آنذاك، فقرر التعرف إليه و كان له ذلك. و لم يكن ذلك الشاعر سوى فؤاد حداد، الذي أثر فيه تأثيرا كبيرا و جمعته به صداقة عميقة استمرت فيما بعد حين تزوج ابن صلاح جاهين، و هو شاعر أيضا من ابنة فؤاد حداد. و في أواسط الخمسينات بدأ صلاح جاهين مسيرته الفنية التشكيلية في مجلة روز اليوسف، ومسيرته الشعرية التي بلغت ذروتها في ديوانه الشهير والكبير "الرباعيات".خلال الفترة التي فصلت بين أواسط الخمسينات و بين الخامس من حزيران (يونيو) 1967 غنى صلاح جاهين للحب و الشباب والأطفال، كما غنى للثورة المصرية و لزعيمها جمال عبد الناصر. و لكنه بعد النكسة التي حدثت في ذلك اليوم أصيب بحالة من الكآبة لم يشف منها حتى رحيله، فتوقف عن كتابة الأغاني و الأناشيد الوطنية، و اتجه إلى الكتابة في اتجاهين؛ الشعر التأملي العميق كما في الرباعيات، والأغاني الخفيفة، و التي ربما كان أشهرها تلك الأغاني التي غنتها الممثلة سعاد حسني في فيلم "خللي بالك من زوزو"، مثل الأغنية التي حملت عنوان الفيلم، و"يا واد يا تقيل" و غيرها. و الطريف أن ملحن هذه الأغاني هو الموسيقي الكبير كمال الطويل، الذي كان في الفترة السابقة، يلحن له أغانيه الوطنية و الحماسية مثل "صورة" و"ياأهلا بالمعارك" و"بستان الاشتراكية" و غيرها.كما لحن له آخر أغانيه الوطنية وهي "راجعين بقوة السلاح".و قد قال صلاح جاهين مفسرا حالة الكآبة التي دخل فيها و مبررا قراره بالتوقف عن كتابة الأغاني الوطنية، إنه كتب الأغنية المذكورة التي لحنها كمال الطويل لتغنيها أم كلثوم عشية هزيمة الخامس من حزيران (يونيو) 1967. وتقول كلمات الأغنية:راجعين بقوة السلاح...... راجعين نحرر الحمىراجعين كما رجع الصباح....... من بعد ليلة مظلمةو في اليوم التالي جاءت النكسة على نقيض مروع من الأمل الذي تحمله كلمات هذه الأغنية، فلم يحتمل قلب صلاح جاهين المثقل كل هذا الألم فدخل في حالة الاكتئاب حتى مات في العام1986.من أعماله السينمائية تمثيل:لا وقت للحب اللص والكلاب المماليك حوار:اللعنه المتوحشه خللى بالك من زوزو شيلنى واشيلك شفيقه ومتولى سيناريو :المتوحشه خللى بالك من زوزو شفيقه ومتولى ****و من آراء بعض كبار الفنانين فيه :" كانت طاقة صلاح جاهين الفنيه تدفعه الى ممارسة كثير من الفنون ، كان يرسم الكاريكاتير ، و يؤلف الاغانى و المسرحيات و السيناريوهات ، و كان موسيقيا يضع الألحان ، و يقوم بالتمثيل على المسرح و أمام الكاميرا ، و كان ناجحاً نجاحاً باهراً فى كل هذه الاعمال "(احسان عبد القدوس)"كان صلاح جاهين شمساً تشع بالفرح رغم أن باطنه كان ليلاً من الأحزان العميقة ، و كان يدارى أحزانه و يخفيها عن الناس ، و يصنع منها ابتسامه ساخره و يظهر على الناس بوجهه الضاحك كل يوم "(أحمد بهجت)و أعلنه الفنان جورج البهجورى ملكاً على عرش الكاريكاتير كما نرى فى المرفقات

----------


## حسام عمر

و نستهل أعمال صلاح جاهين بقصيدتى المفضله (الدرس انتهى لموا الكراريس)

و أظن انها من أفضل قصائد صلاح جاهين و أكثرها احساساً ... 

نبذه عن القصيده :
الف الشاعر قصيدته بعد أن اغارت القوات الاسرائيليه على مدرسة بحر البقرالابتدائيه
فدمرت المكان و تركت ورائها 77 شهيداً و جريحا من الطلبه و المدنيين ....
و ... و أترك الشاعر ليستكمل القصه


الدرس انتهى

الدرس انتهى لموا الكراريس
بالدم اللى على ورقهم سـال
فى قصـر الأمم المتــحدة
مسـابقة لرسـوم الأطـفال

ايه رأيك فى البقع الحمـرا
يا ضمير العالم يا عزيزى
دى لطفـلة مصرية وسمرا
كانت من أشـطر تلاميذى
دمها راسم زهرة
راسم رايـة ثورة
راسم وجه مؤامرة
راسم خلق جباره
راسم نـار
راسم عار
ع الصهيونية والاستعمار
والدنيا اللى عليهم صابرة
وساكته على فعل الأباليس
الدرس انتـهى
لموا الكراريس ..

ايه رأى رجـال الفكر الحر
فى الفكرادى المنقوشة بالدم
من طفل فقير مولود فى المر
لكن كان حلو ضحوك الفـم
دم الطـفل الفـلاح
راسم شمس الصباح
راسم شـجرة تفاح
فى جناين الاصلاح
راسم تمساح
بألف جناح 
فى دنيا مليانة بالأشبـاح
لكنـها قلـبها مرتــاح
وساكتة على فعل الأباليس
الدرس انتـهى
لموا الكراريس …

ايه رأيك يا شعب يا عربى
ايه رأيك يا شعب الأحـرار
دم الأطـفال جايلك يحـبى
يقول انتـقموا من الأشـرار
ويسيل ع الأوراق
يتهجى الأسـماء
ويطـالب الآبـاء
بالثـأر للأبـناء
ويرسم سيف
يهد الزيـف
ويلمع لمعة شمـس الصيف
فى دنيا فيها النور بقى طيف
وساكتة على فعل الأباليـس
الدرس انتهى لموا الكراريس



يتبع

----------


## حسام عمر

(على اسم مصر)


من أهم أشعار جاهين رائعة (على اسم مصر)



على اسم مصر 

الجزء الأول 


النخل في العالي والنيل ماشي طوالي 

معكوسة فيه الصـور .. مقلوبة وانا مالي 

يا ولاد أنا ف حالي زي النقش في العواميد 

زي الهلال اللي فوق مدنة بنوها عبيد 

وزي باقي العبيد باجري على عيالي 

باجري وخطوي وئيد من تقل أحمالي 

محنيه قامتي .. وهامتي كأن فيها حديد 

وعينيا رمل العريش فيها وملح رشيد 

لكني بافتحها زي اللي اتولدت من جديد 

على اسم مصر 


مصر .. التلات أحرف الساكنة اللي شاحنة ضجيج 

زوم الهوا وطقش موج البحر لما يهيج 

وعجيج حوافر خيول بتجر زغروطة 

حزمة نغم صعب داخلة مسامعي مقروطة 

في مسامي مضغوطه مع دمي لها تعاريج 

ترع وقنوات سقت من جسمي كل نسيج 

وجميع خيوط النسيج على نبرة مربوطة 

اسمعها مهموسة والا اسمعها مشخوطه 

شبكة رادار قلبي جوه ضلوعي مضبوطة 

على اسم مصر 


وترن من تاني نفس النبرة في وداني 

ومؤشر الفرحة يتحرك في وجداني 

وأغاني واحشاني باتذكرها ما لهاش عد 

فيه شيء حصل أو بيحصل أوح يحصل جد 

أو ربما الأمر حالة وجد واخداني 

انا اللي ياما الهوى جابني ووداني 

وكلام على لساني جاني لابد اقوله لحد 

القمح ليه إسمه قمح اليوم وأمس وغد 

ومصر يحرم عليها .. والجدال يشتد 

على اسم مصر 


ولما زماني رماني عليل 

نسيت كل شيء عن حبيبي الجميل 

لكن هو أبداً 

انا مانساهوش 

نسيت مشيته وصوته كان شكله إيه 

ورسمة شفايفه 

ولمسة إيديه 

نسيت نظراته 

نسيت لون عينيه 

وقوس الحواجب وسهم الرموش 

لكن هو أبداً 

انا ما انساهوش 

نسيت إسمه وحكايته وعرفته فين 

وعشنا سوى العمر 

والا يومين 

وكان م البشر 

والا طير بجناحين 

نسيت حتى كان له وجود أو مالوش 

لكين هو أبداً 

أنا ما انساهوش 

قطعوا الأغاني وطارت نشرة الأخبار 

دارت على كل دار في الكوكب الدوار 

يا حاضرين اعلموا الغايبين بأنه في مصر 

اتغير الاسم منذ الآن فأصبح .. مصر 

ضحك التاريخ ضحكته المشهور بها واندار 

ودخل مناقشة مع الجغرافيا عما صار 

هل نعترف بالبيان اللي أذيع العصر 

أم ننتظر مصر تطرد اسرائيل بالقسر 

وساعتها تحصل بكل جدارة يوم النصر 

على اسم مصر 


على اسم مصر التاريخ يقدر يقول ما شاء 

أنا مصر عندي أحب وأجمل الأشياء 

باحبها وهي مالكه الأرض شرق وغرب 

وباحبها وهي مرميه جريحة حرب 

باحبها بعنف وبرقة وعلى استحياء 

واكرهها وألعن أبوها بعشق زي الداء 

واسيبها واطفش في درب وتبقى هي ف درب 

وتلتفت تلقيني جنبها في الكرب 

والنبض ينفض عروقي بألف نغمة وضرب 

على اسم مصر 


مصر النسيم في الليالي وبياعين الفل 

ومرايه بهتانة ع القهوة .. أزورها .. واطل 

القى النديم طل من مطرح منا طليت 

والقاها برواز معلق عندنا في البيت 

فيه القمر مصطفى كامل حبيب الكل 

المصري باشا بشواربه اللي ما عرفوا الذل 

ومصر فوق في الفراندة واسمها جولييت 

ولما جيت بعد روميو بربع قرن بكيت 

ومسحت دموعي في كمي ومن ساعتها وعيت 

على اسم مصر 


مصر السما الفزدقي وعصافير معدية 

والقلة مملية ع الشباك .. مندية 

والجد قاعد مربع يقرا في الجرنال 

الكاتب المصري ذاته مندمج في مقال 

ومصر قدامه اكتر كلمة مقرية 

قريتها من قبل ما اكتب اسمي بإيديا 

ورسمتها في الخيال على أبدع الأشكال 

ونزلت أيام صبايا طفت كل مجال 

زي المنادي وفؤادي يرتجف بجلال 

على اسم مصر 


رحـيـلاً رحـيـلاً بغيـر هـوادة 

رحـيلاً فإن الـرحـيل سعـادة 

عبادة 

إرادة 

سيادة 

ولادة 

رحـيـلا .. إلى أين لـيس يـهـم 

ولـيس يـهـم بأي وسيـلة .. 

أجيـراً بلقمـتـه في البـواخـر .. 

عـلى واحـد من جيـاد القبيلة .. 

على مقعـد في ذرى الجـو فـاخـر 

وتمـلأ الكـأس بنت جمـيلة .. 

على قدمي .. أو بفكري .. أهاجر 

أبادر 

أغادر 

أخاطر 

أسافر 

ولـكـن إلى أيـن .. لـيس يـهـم 

إلى حيث لا تعبـر الأفـق شمس 

إلى القـطب .. أو حلقة الاستواء .. 

إلى حـيث يـسمـع لـلجـن همس 

إلى بـاطـن الأرض أو في الـفضـاء 

إلى مـرفـأ الغـد .. أو أرض أمس 

أرى كل شيء ومن أين جاء 

وافعل ما قاله القدماء 

من الفقراء 

أو الحكماء 

أو الأمراء 

أو الأشقياء أو البلهاء فليس يهم 

لقد قيل وهو الكلام المهم 

اللي يعيش ياما يشوف 

واللي يمشي يشوف اكتر 


شفت الجبرتي بحرافيش الحسين وبولاق 

بان البلد ماشي زي النمس في الأسواق 

بالفلاحين ع المداخل من بعيد وقريب 

بالأرنؤوط بالشراكسة بكل صنف عجيب 

مترصصين سور رهيب مزراق في ريح مزراق 

كأنهم لا بشـر ولا خلقـة الخـلاق 

ومصر فلاحة تزرق بين رقيب ورقيب 

من غير أبو الهول ما ينهض ناهضة شايله حليب 

والصبح بدري الجبرتي ينام وقلمه يسيب 

على اسم مصر 


مصر اللي عمر الجبرتي لم عرف لها عمر 

وطلع لقاها مكان مليان عوام وزعر 

جعيدية غوغاء يجيبوا تملي وجع الراس 

وخليط أفارقه هنادوة روم ملل أجناس 

والترك في القلعة والمماليك خدودهم حمر 

كان عمرها ستلاف سنة .. كلها سنين خضر 

بس الزمان يختلف زي اختلاف الناس 

ناس تبني مجد وحضارة وناس بلا احساس 

وناس تنام لما يزحف موكب الأحداث 

على اسم مصر 


أنا اللي اسمي حتحـور .. أنا بنت رع 

مثـال الأمـومـة ورمـز الحـنـان 

تفـيض حـلمـاتي وتمـلا الـتـرع 

وتسـقـي البـشـر كلهـم والغـيـطان 


أنـا ربـة الحـب حتـحـور أنـا 

أنـا السيـدة المـنـجدة المـغـرميـن 

وكـم مـن محـب ف هـواه انـضـنى 

دعـاني وطيـبـت خـاطـره الحـزيـن 


أنـا طـيبـة انمـا طـبـعي صـعـب 

وديعـه .. ولـو ثـرت بـطشـي مـهـول 

ما اشـوفش اللي قدامي لو ألف شعب 

أدوسـهـم وتجـري دمـاهـم سيـول 


ويـوم رع ما فـات بسنـاه في السـما 

وكل العيـون خايفـة تنـظر اليـه 

وجـالـه القمـر خلقتـه معتـمة 

وعـدى قصـاده .. وضـلم عـليه 


يا ويـل الـلي فتـح في ابـويا العـظيم 

يا ويل من تطاول يا ويل من ضحك 

يا ويـلك يا مصـر مصيرك الـيم 

أنا اللي اسمي حتحور انا ح امسحك 

يحـاول يهـديني رع ما اسمـعـوش 

وادمـر واطـيـح في البلاد والعبـاد 

أنـا الـطيبـه .. كنت زي الوحـوش 

سفـكـت دماء البـنـات والـولاد 


دبـحت المحبـين في عـز القبـل 

هـدمت المعابد على المنشدين 

قلبت على النحـاتين الجبل 

حرقت الغيـطان هم والفلاحين 


لحد ما رع نـادى ع الآلهة 

وقال صـبوا في النهر كل النبيذ 

وشفت الميـاه حمرا ومزهزهة 

وظنيتها دم الضحايا الـلذيذ 


شربت انتقامـاً شربـت شربـت 

وأنا بالـعن المفتـري والغبـي 

وحبـة بحبـة عن الوعـي غبت 

ونمت على النيل في ضي أبي 


وقمت .. بكيت من فؤاد أم ثكلى 

ونهنهت فوق صدر مصر العريض 

على العالم المبدورين جنبي قتـلى 

وكان دمعي ينصب في النيـل يفيض 


واقول ليه يا مصـر ولادك كـده 

يا إمـا المذله يا يتـجبـروا 

يا خوفـي يا فـرحة قـلوب الـعدا 

ويا نـدمـي لو ما يتغيـروا 


ومن يـومها والنيـل في نفس المعاد 

يفيض كل عام قبل فصل الخـريف 

بلون حمرة الـدم يملا البلاد 

ويملا النسـأيـم بعـطر مخـيف 


بعطري أنا الـلي اسمي حتحور أنـا 

وعـطري مخـيف وحـنون وطـري 

يفـرح بس مـرة في كـل سنة 

ويهمس يا مصر اذكـري .. واحـذري 


نهايته يا مصر اللي كانت أصبحت وخلاص 

تمثال بديع وانفه في الطين غاص 

وناس من البدو شدوا عليه حبال الخيش 

والقرص رع العظيم بقى صاج خبيز للعيش 

وساق محارب قديم مبتورة ف أبو قرقاص 

ما تعرف اللي بترها سيف والا رصاص 

والا الخراب اللي صاب عقل البلد بالطيش 

قال ابن خلدون أمم متفسخة تعيش ليش 

وحصان صهل صحى جميع الجيش 

على اسم مصر 


حصان عرابي جميل حصان عرابي أصيل 

حصان عرابي رشيق ديله طويل 

يسهر مع الخيل طول الليل يتكلم 

ويقول أراء رغم إنه ماكانش متعلم 

ويقف في عابدين وياخذ زاوية البروفيل 

للرسامين يرسموه ونشوفه جيل ورا جيل 

ويعدي كالريح على المجاريح ويسلم 

وحافره ع الصخر في التل الكبير علم 

ولما صابه انفجار القنبلة اتالم 

على اسم مصر 


والمس حجارة الطوابي وادق بكعابي 

يرجع لي صوت الصدى يفكرني بعذابي 

يا ميت ندامة على أمة بلا جماهير 

ثورتها يعملها جيشها ومالها غيره نصير 

والشعب يرقص كأنه عجوز متصابي 

إنهض من القبر احكي القصة يا عرابي 

يطل لي رافع الطهطاوي م التصاوير 

شاحب ومجروح في قلبه وجرح قلبه خطير 

وعيونه مغرورقين بيصبوا دمع غزير 

على اسم مصر 


مالك سلامتك بتبكي ليه يا طهطاوي 

قال لك عرابي .. انكسر بسلاح أوروباوي 

وسلاح أوروبا ماهواش المدافع بس 

ده فكر ناقد مميز للثمين والغث 

قلناها ميت ألف مرة ألف مرة بصوت جهير داوي 


بس الحماقة لاليها طبيب ولا مداوي 

ولا حد م الخلق بالخطر اللي داخل حس 

الغفلانين اللي خلوا العقل صابه مس 

قالوا الخطر هو فكر أوروبا لو يندس 

على اسم مصر 


أحسنت في القول صحيح يا ولد يا متنبي 

جبت اللي جوه الفؤاد عن مصر متعبى 

وحكمت بالعدل لكن بعضنا انظلموا 

" يا أمة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم " 

العلم كان عندنا من صغره متربي 

لكنه هاجر وعدى البحر متخبي 

لما الإيران هجموا ثم اليونان هجموا 

ثم الرومان دمروا ثم التتار هدموا 

ثم الجميع كل واحد جه مسح قدمه 

على اسم مصر 


أيها الديك رفيع الموضع 

يا صفيحاً فوق مسمار يدور 

صف لنا فعل الرياح الأربع 

قل لنا .. لو كنت تدري ما يدور 


قال صه . فالآن ريح الشرق جاءت 

تحمل الضوضاء من سوق المزاد 

وتغني دون لحن كيف شاءت 

أنا ريح الشرق أدعى شهرزاد 


أنا أحكي ثم أحكي ثم أحكي 

وأمامي السيف كالعشب يميل 

وبكائي يتساوى مع ضحكي 

طالما كان بأسلوب جميل 


ثم ها قد أرسل الغرب رياحه 

تزكم الأنف برائحة عجب 

وتغني كبغى في مناحة 

أنا ريح الغرب لوني كالذهب 


أنا صفراء برمل الصحراء 

أدفن الخضرة تحتي دون رحمه 

أوصدوا الباب بوجهي الحقراء 

حسنا فلتصبح القرية فخمة 


ثم ها قد اقبلت ريح الجنوب 

بدخان الدهن تسري عابقة 

وتغني انني أدعي الهبوب 

أنا سوداء كبئر المشنقة 


أنا سوداء كأفعى هائلة 

كرماد النوم ينثر في العيون 

كالعرايا في المروج الموحلة 

سعداء .. تعساء ..يرقصون 


وتأنى برهة ديك الصفيح 

يلقط الأنفاس وهو يترنح 

دائراً دورته مع كل ريح 

وأخيراً صاح كالأسد المجنح 


هللويا ..أقبلت ريح الشمال 

في غلالات رقاق راعشه 

وهي تشدو بحنو ودلال 

ها أنا ريح الشمال المنعشة 


إنني وردية مثل العسل 

ديدمونا .. هكذا يدعونني 

قد عبرت البحر يحدوني الأمل 

لعطيل أسمر .. 

يخنقني ! 


ومضى ديك الرياح في دعه 

من يمين ليسار يتذبذب 

وبدا اضحوكة وإمعه 

وهو مصلوب شهيد يتعذب 


وعلى رأي المثل 

الديك الصفيح 

بيدوخ ويا الريح 

والديك الصفيح 

م البيضه بيصيح 

ويقول بالصريح 

الفكر فوق في الشمال يا الله الحقوه يا ولاد 

لحقوه ولاد من ولاد الأغنيا الأسياد 

وهم راجعين رموه في الباخرة في البحر 

ونزلوا حكموا في ظل الانجليز والقصر 

ومصر في الشمس بتغربل كلام منعاد 

عن ابن بنت ابن حنت وطارق ابن زياد 

والانجليز راضية بالخطباء وخطب الفخر 

خطيب يهز الرؤوس وخطيب يهز الخصر 

وخطيب يموت موتة الأبطال قتيل القهر 

على اسم مصر 


والانجليز معجبين بمراسم التأبين 

مات مصطفى كامل اتملت البلد صواوين 

والمشرقين شوقي جابهم لجل يبكوا عليه 

آه لو عرف هم إيه دلوقت وبقم إيه 

المشرق الأولاني هو شعب الصين 

هزم التخلف بتنظيم اشتراكي رصين 

تنظيم يروح اللومان على طول كده برجليه 

والمشرق التاني ينحط الحديد في إيديه 

مليون شهيد يعني ثورة تخض شوقي بيه 

على اسم مصر 


هل مصر موميا جميلة صورتها فوق النعش 

يعشقها مجنون ينادي عليها ولا تطلعش 

هل مصر نار صفصفت والنفخ فيها محال 

والأرض نشعت على رمادها استحال أوصال 

سألت أنا الرافعي كان عجٌز ولا بيسمعش 

لكن عينيه كانوا يحكولي قصص ما اشبعش 

يقولولي ماتخافش مصر بخير وعال العال 

مصر الجبرتي ومصر الرافعي حال غير الحال 

انظر محمد فريد أعظم وأرقى مثال 

على اسم مصر 


خذ الكتاب في يمينك وانظر الترقيم 

عند المحبة وعند الموت في حرف الميم 

تلقى محمد فريد بينهم مقيم ع العهد 

وتلقى وجهه المدوٌر زي قرص الشهد 

مليان حماسة وكياسة وجدعنه وتصميم 

على إيه مصمم؟ .. يسهٌم زي كل زعيم 

ويقول على الثورة اللي وأدوا ثورته في المهد 

أنا بابني في السر شيء صعب المنال كالفهد 

على اسم مصر 


محلول مركز من السكر في كباية 

وف قلبه خيط يتلضم حباية حبايه 

سكر نبات بللورات الماظ بتضوي ضي 

وتفضل الألماظات تكبر شوي شوي 

لحد ما العقد يبقى في الجمال غايه 

ده الحزب في الشعب نضرب به المثل آيه 

الصلب والسايل الاثنين سوا ياخي 

تنظيم محمد فريد في كل قريه وحيٌ 

بللوره بتشع بالثورة اللي يومها جيٌ 

على اسم مصر 


العقد الماظ ورقبة مصر لايقاله 

ضيٌع فريد كل أرضه عليه وأمواله 

وفجأة حاكموه ويالله نفوه عن الأوطان 

وحرب عالمية أولى ووفد م الأعيان 

وثورة والانجليز انحطوا وانشالوا 

مين اللي نظٌم فلول الشعب ده بحاله 

ازاي جميع البلاد تنهض في نفس الآن 

القاهرة اسكندرية منفلوط اسوان 

وبعيد يا ولداه فريد مرمي وحيد شرقان 

على اسم مصر 


السيمفونية اسمها الثورة على المحتل 

سنة تسعتاشر اتعزفت في كل محل 

تأليف محمد فريد ألفها من سنوات 

وكتب لها النوتة بوق وبيانو وكمنجات 

عزفوها من غير قيادته وجمعهم ما اختل 

غير وقت صرف الأجور لما النفر ينذل 

من وقتها وغلوشت نغمات على نغمات 

وسعد زغلول زعيم مشغول في الانتخابات 

يخطب ويضرب يابده يطبع البصمات 

على اسم مصر 


وف أوضة عريانة فيها كل شيء بردان 

رقد فريد وحده بالحمى والهـذيان 

وقام وقف ع السرير في تلج المانيا 

ينده يا مصر اسمعي اللي مفاق الدنيا 

ووصيتي الثورة لاشتراكية والبنيان 

ثورة بحق وحقيق مش حركة م الأعيان 

ماتغمضوش عن وحوش الغرب ولا ثانية 

ح تروح وحوش لنجليز تطلع وحوش تانية 

وسقط ونطق الشهادة ونظرته الحانية 

على اسم مصر

----------


## حسام عمر

*على اسم مصر(2)* 

الجزء الثاني:
و قد كتب الشاعر هذا الجزء من الملحمه بعد عودته من موسكو فى خريف 1971 و هذا الجزء لم يكتمل


أنا الذي مشيت ادوٌر باشتياق وحنين 

على مصر .. والمشي خدني من سنين لسنين 

لحد ماسنيـنهـا وسنـيني بقم واحد 

وعاصرتها يوم بيوم لم فاتني يوم واحد 

وحضرت شاهد عيان مولد وموت ملايين 

مازعلت من كلمة قد البركة في الجايين 

مين هم دول يا جدع .. ما توحد الواحد 

البركة فينا وفي السامعين بالواحد 

أنا قلتها بنرفزة .. من غيرة الواحد 

على اسم مصر 


مصر الرمال العتيقة وصهدها الجبار 

والنيل كخرطوم حريقه وحيد في وسط النار 

في إيدين بشر نمل رايحه وجاية ع الضفة 

فيهم مطافي وفيهم كدابين زفة 

وفيهم اللي تعالى وقال أنا حكمدار 

وكل باب م البيبان مقفول على اسرار 

وكل سر بحريقة عايزة تتطفا 

من أهلي تندهلي وتقوللي تعا اتدفا 

أنا اللي عمري انكتب إلى يوم ما اتوفى 

على اسم مصر 


على اسم مصر ارفعوا الانخاب واملولي 

شدوا الوتر ع القمر يا شباب وغنولي 

نسكر على حبها بالفن والاحساس 

نسكر ودمع الحماس يملا لنا تاني الكاس 

احنا يا حلوه الفدا بس اطلبي وقولي 

يا سمره بعيون كده وسنتك لولي 

وغنوه الحب تعلا ويسمعوا الحراس 

يصفروا ويحضروا بفرقة طبول ونحاس 

ويتقفل سجن مصر امام عيون الناس 

على اسم مصر 


والمطبعة تدور وتخطف كل إيد منشور 

عيش لسة م الفرن طالع ريحته ريحة النور 

يا فلاحين يا جنود يا طلبة يا عمال 

عدوكم حلف لاستعمار ورأس المال 

عاش الطريق لشتراكي قوم يا شعب وثور 

وحكمكم حكم اقطاعي عميل مأجور 

عاش الكفاح بالسلاح إلى القنال يا رجال 

خلوا حياه لنجليز المستقرة محال 

والشمس نامت ليلتها وفكرها شغال 

على اسم مصر 


القاهرة في اكتئاب والأنس عنها غاب 

من عتمة تدخل لعتمة كأنها ف سرداب 

أو قرية مرمي عليا ضل هجانة 

الحظر م المغربية بأمر مولانا 

ومصر في الليل بتولد والبوليس ع الباب 

صبية ولاٌدة يابا ولحمها جلاب 

طلع الصباح زغرطت في السكة فرحانه 

على كتفها مولودتها لسه عريانه 

وف لحظة كانت جميع الدنيا دريانة 

على اسم مصر 


على كتفها مولودتها وتجري وتنادي 

ياولادي من يوم ميلاد الأرض ياولادي 

ينهض لها امحتب بدواه يقويها 

وبنتاؤر ينشد الاشعار يهنيها 

وسعد زغلول يكح يزلزل الوادي 

وعرابي يهمس ومصر ترد بتمادي 

تقوله آه برضه ثورة جيش وح احميها 

بالدم بالروح بكل حياتي ح افديها 

اما الأسامي معنديش غير اسمها 

على اسم مصر 


مولودة كبرت وشبت في تلات تيام 

من هبة هبت .. لثورة لبت الاحلام 

والعرش عام راح ايطاليا بعيد ورا البراميل 

يا هلترى دي حقيقة والا وهم جميل 

ومصر من إمتى كانت حظها بسام 

ظهر قميص العرق متشمر الاكمام 

أنا شفته عقلي برق وبدأ لصاحبه يميل 

نقشت له ف قلبي احلى وأروع التماثيل 

بدراعي والمطرقة وبإيدي والأزميل 

على اسم مصر .

----------


## حسام عمر

*مفاجاءة الموضوع* 

الرباعيات

خرج ابن آدم من العدم قلت : ياه

رجع ابن آدم للعدم قلت : ياه

تراب بيحيا ... وحي بيصير تراب

الأصل هو الموت و الا الحياه ؟

عجبي !!!



ضريح رخام فيه السعيد اندفن

و حفره فيها الشريد من غير كفن

مريت عليهم .. قلت يا للعجب

لاتنين ريحتهم لها نفس العفن

عجبي !!!



ياما صادفت صحاب و ما صاحبتهمش

و كاسات خمور و شراب و ما شربتهمش

أندم علي الفرص اللي انا سبتهم

و الا علي الفرص اللي ما سبتهمش

عجبي !!



و الكون ده كيف موجود من غير حدود

و فيه عقارب ليه و تعابين ودود

عالم مجرب فات و قال سلامات

ده ياما فيه سؤالات من غير ردود

عجبي !!!



أنا شاب لكن عمري ألف عام

وحيد لكن بين ضلوعي زحام

خايف و لكن خوفي مني أنا

أخرس و لكن قلبي مليان كلام

عجبي !!!!



يا باب يا مقفول ... إمتي الدخول

صبرت ياما و اللي يصبر ينول

دقيت سنين ... و الرد يرجع لي : مين ؟

لو كنت عارف مين أنا كنت أقول

عجبي !!!

أحب أعيش ولو في الغابات

أصحي كما ولدتني أمي و ابات

طائر .. حوان.. حشرة .. بشر ..بس أعيش

محلا الحياة.. حتي في هيئة نبات

عجبي !!



سهير ليالي و ياما لفيت و طفت

و ف ليه راجع في الضلام قمت شفت

الخوف ... كأنه كلب سد الطريق

و كنت عاوز أقتله .. بس خفت

عجبي !!



كان فيه زمان سحليه طول فرسخين

كهفين عيونها و خشمها بربخين

ماتت لكين الرعب لم عمره مات

مع إنه فات بدل التاريخ تاريخين

عجبي !!



عجبتني كلمة من كلام الورق

النور شرق من بين حروفها و برق

حبيت أشيلها ف قلبي .. قالت حرام

ده أنا كل قلب دخلت فيه اتحرق

عجبي !!!



رقبه قزازة و قلبي فيها انحشر

شربت كاس و اتنين و خامس عشر

صاحبت ناس م الخمرة ترجع وحوش

و صاحبت ناس م الخمرة ترجع بشر

عجبي !!!!



ليه يا حبيبتي ما بيننا دايما سفر

ده البعد ذنب كبير لا يغتفر

ليه يا حبيبتي ما بيننا دايما بحور

أعدي بحر ألاقي غيره اتحفر

عجبي !!!

----------


## حسام عمر

تابع الرباعيات
ورا كل شباك ألف عين مفتوحين

و انا وانتي ماشيين يا غرامي الحزين

لو التصقنا نموت بضربة حجر

و لو افترقنا نموت متحسرين

عجبي !!!



نوح راح لحاله و الطوفان استمر

مركبنا تايهه لسه مش لاقيه بر

آه م الطوفان وآهين يا بر الأمان

إزاي تبان و الدنيا غرقانه شر

عجبي !!



علي رجلي دم .. نظرت له ما احتملت

علي إيدي دم.. سألت ليه ؟ لم وصلت

علي كتفي دم.. و حتي علي رأسي دم

أنا كلي دم .. قتلت ؟ ..... والا اتقتلت

عجبي !!



انا كل يوم أسمع ........ فلان عذبوه

أسرح في بغداد و الجزاير واتوه

ما أعجبش م اللي يطيق بجسمه العذاب

و اعجب من اللي يطيق يعذب أخوه

عجبي !!!



ينبوع و في الحواديت أنا سمعت عنه

إنه عجيب .. و ف وسط لهاليب لكنه

شقيت كما الفرسان طريقي .. لقيت

حتي الخنازير و الكلاب شربوا منه

عجبي !!!!



يا قرص شمس ما لهش قبة سما

يا ورد من غير أرض شب و نما

يا أي معني جميل سمعنا عليه

الخلق ليه عايشين حياه مؤلمة

عجبي !!!



شاف الطبيب جرحي وصف له الأمل

وعطاني منه مقام يا دوب ما اندمل

مجروح جديد يا طبيب و جرحي لهيب

ودواك فرغ مني .... و إيه العمل

عجبي !!!



أعرف عيون هي الجمال و الحسن

و اعرف عيون تاخد القلوب بالحضن

و عيون مخيفة و قاسية وعيون كتير

وباحس فيهم كلهم بالحزن

عجبي !!



إيش تطلبي يا نفس فوق كل ده

حظك بيضحك و انتي متنكده

ردت قالت لي النفس : قول للبشر

ما يبصوليش بعيون حزينة كده

عجبي !!



إقلع غماك يا تور وارفض تلف

إكسر تروس الساقية و اشتم وتف

قال : بس خطوة كمان .. وخطوة كمان

يا اوصل نهاية السكة يا البير تجف

عجبي !!!



يا حزين يا قمقم تحت بحر الضياع

حزين أنا زيك و إيه مستطاع

الحزن ما بقالهوش جلال يا جدع

الحزن زي البرد ... زي الصداع

عجبي !!!!



في يوم صحيت شاعر براحة و صفا

الهم زال و الحزن راح و اختفي

خدني العجب و سألت روحي سؤال

أنا مت ؟ و لا وصلت للفلسفة

عجبي !!!

----------


## حسام عمر

تابع الرباعيات
الفيلسوف قاعد يفكر سيبوه

لا تعملوه سلطان و لا تصلبوه

ما تعرفوش إن الفلاسفه يا هوه

اللي يقولوه بيرجعوا يكدبوه

عجبي !!!



علي بعد مليون ميل من أرضنا

من الفراغ الكوني بصيت أنا

لا شفت فرق بين جبال و بحور

و لا شفت فرق ما بين عذاب أو هنا

عجبي !!



إنسان أيا إنسان ما أجهلك

ما أتفهك في الكون و ما أضألك

شمس وقمر و سدوم و ملايين نجوم

و فاكرها يا موهوم مخلوقه لك

عجبي !!



نظرت فوق للنجوم و انا ساير

رجليا عترت في الحفر و الحجاير

بقيت أقول و انا ع التراب: يا سلام

مش بس عبره أخذت لكن عباير

عجبي !!!



- يا نجم .. نورك ليه كده بيرتجف ؟

هو انت قنديل زيت ؟ أو تختلف

- أنا نجم عالي .. بس عالي قوي

و كل ما انظر تحت اخاف انحدف

عجبي !!!!



السم لو كان في الدوا منين يضر ؟

و الموت لو عدونا .. منين يسر؟

حط القلم في الحبر و اكتب كمان

.. و العبد للشهوات .. منين هو حر؟

عجبي !!!



وقفت بين شطين علي قنطــــــــــــــــــرة

الكدب فين و الصدق فيـــــــــــن يا تري

محتار ح اموت .. الحوت خرج لي وقالي

هو الكلام يتقــــــــــــاس بالمســـــــــــطرة

عجبي !!!



سرداب في مستشفي الولاده طويل

صرخات عذاب ورا كل باب وعويل

.. وفي الطــــــريق متزوقين البنات

متزوقـــــــــــــين للحب و المواويل

عجبي !!



الدنيا أوده كـــــــــــبيره للانتظار

فيها ابن أدم زيه زي الحـــــــمار

الهم واحد .. و الملل مشــــــترك 

و مفيش حمار بيحاول الانتـــــحار

عجبي !!



أيوب رماه البين بكل العـــــــــلل

سبع سنين مرضان وعنده شلل

الصــــبر طيب .. صبر أيوب شفاه

بس الأكـــــــــاده مات بفعل الملل

عجبي !!!



نسمة ربيع لكن بتكوي الوشـــــــوش

طيور جميلة بس من غير عشـــوش

قلوب بتخفق إنما وحـــــــــــــــــدها

هي الحياه كده .. كلها في الفاشوش

عجبي !!!!



يا طير يا عالي في الســــــما طظ فيك 

ما تفتكرشي ربنا مصطــــــــــــــــفيك

برضـــــــــــك بتاكل دود و للطين تعًًًًودً

تمـــــــــص فيه يا حلو .. و يمص فيك 

عجبي !!!

----------


## حسام عمر

تابع الرباعيات

كروان جريح مضروب شعاع م القمر

سقط من السموات فؤاده انكســـــــــر 

جريت عليه قطه علشان تبلعـــــــــــه 

أتاريه خيال شعراء و مالهـــــوش أثر

عجبي !!!



ياللي نصحت الناس بشــــــــــــــرب النبيت

مع بنت حلوه .. وعود , وضحك , وحديت

مش كنت تنصحهم منين يكســــــــــــــــبوا

تمن ده كله ؟ ... و الا يمكن نســـــــــــيت

عجبي !!



ما حد في الدنيا واخد جزاتــــــــــــــــــه 

و لا حــــــــــــــــد بيفكر في غير لذاذاته

ما تعرفيش يا حبيبتي .. أنا و انتي مين؟

إنتي عروس النيل ... و أنا النيل بذاته

عجبي !!



رقاصه خرسا و رقصه من غير نغــم 

دنيا . . يا مين يصالحها قبل النـــــدم

ساعتين تهز بوجههـــــــــــــــا يعنـي 

يترجرجوا نهديها يعني نعـــــــــــــــم

عجبي !!!



إخطفني ياللي تحبني ع الحصان 

الدنيا قالت يوم في ماضي الزمان

إخطفني ياللي تحبني ع الـــــفرس

الدنيا قالت .. قام خطفها الشيطان

عجبي !!!!



من بين شقوق الشيش و شقشقت لك

مع شهقة العصافير و زقزقـــــــت لك

نهار جديد انا . . قوم نشوف نعــمليه

انا قلت يا ح تقتلني .. يا ح اقــــــــتلك

عجبي !!!

جالك أوان ووقفت موقف وجـــود

يا تجود بده يا قلبي يا بده تجــــود

ما حد يقدر يبقي علي كل شـــــــئ

مع إن – عجبي – كل شئ موجود

عجبي !!!



جالك اوان وعرفت مشي الجنايــــــــز

كيف شفتها يا عبد رب اللذايــــــــــــذ

قال : شفت شيل بالحيل فقير أو اميـــر

كما شالوا في الخمامير فواضي القزايز

عجبي !!



أنا كنت شئ و صبحت شئ ثم شــئ

شوف ربنا .. قادرعلي كل شـــــــئ

هز الشجر شواشيه ووشوشني قال :

لابد ما يموت شئ عشان يحيا شئ

عجبي !!



يا مشرط الجراح أمانة علـــــــــــيك

و انت ف حشايا تبص من حواليــك 

فيه نقطة سوده في قلبي بدأت تبان

شيلها كمان .. و الفضل يرجع إليك

عجبي !!!



كيف شفت قلبي و النبي يا طبيــــــــــــب

همد و مات و الا سامع له دبيـــــــــــــب

قاللي لقيته مختنق بالدمـــــــــــــــــــــوع

و ما لوش دوا غير لمسه من إيد حبيب

عجبي !!!!



تسلم يا غصن الخوخ يا عود الحطـــــــــب

بييجي الربيع .. تطلـــــــــــع زهورك عجب 

و انا ليه بيمضـــــــــــي ربيع وييجي ربيع 

و لسه برضك قلــــــــــــــــــبي حتة خشب

عجبي !!!

----------


## حسام عمر

تابع الرباعيات


قلبي عليل يا ناس و في الكاس دواه

مديت له إيدي شربت م اللي حــــواه

جنبي الشمال خف .. اليمين اتــــوجع

و إيه يداوي الكبد م اللي كـــــــــــواه 

عجبي!!



.. دي مزكرات و كتبتها من ســـــــــنين

في نوتة زرقا لون بحور الحنيــــــــــــن

عترت فيها .. رميتها في المهمـــــــلات

وقلت صحيح أما صحيح كلام مخبولين

عجبي !!



دخل الشتا وقفل البيبان ع البـــيوت

وجعل شعاع الشمس خيط عنكبوت 

وحاجات كتير بتموت في ليل الشــتا

لكن حاجات أكتر بترفض تمــــــوت

عجبي !!



- الدنيا من غير الربيع مــــــــيته 

ورقة شجر ضعفـــــــانه و مـــفـــــتــته

- لا يا جدع غلطان تأمل وشوف

زهر الشتا طالع فــــــــي عز الشـــــتا

عجبي !!!



ياللي انت بيتك قش مفروش بريش

تقوي عليه الريح .. يصبح ما فيش

عجبي عليك حواليك مخالب كـــــبار

و ما لكش غير منقار و قادر تعيش 

عجبي !!!!



سمعت نقطة ميه جوه المحيـــــــط

بتقول لنقطه ما تنزليش في الغويط

أخاف عليكي م الغرق .. قلـــــت أنا

ده اللي يخاف م الوعد يبقي عبيط

عجبي !!!




بحر الحياه مليان بغرقي الحياه

صرخت خش الموج في حلقي ملاه

قارب نجاه .. صرخت قالوا مفيش

غير بس هو الحب قارب نجاه

عجبي !!!



فارس وحيد جوه الدروع الحديد

رفرف عليه عصفور وقال له نشيد

منين .. منين.. و لفين لفين يا جدع

قال من بعيد و لسه رايح بعيد

عجبي !!



كان فيه قمر كأنه فرخ الحمام

علي صغره دق شعاع شق الغمام

أنا كنت حاضر قلت له ينصرك

إشحال لما حتبقي بدر التمام

عجبي !!



النهد زي الفهد نط اندلع

قلبي انهبش بين الضلوع و انخلع 

ياللي نهيت البنت عن فعلها

قول للطبيعة كمان تبطل دلع

عجبي !!!



صوتك يا بنت الإيه كأنه بدن 

يرقص يزيح الهم يمحي الشجن

يا حلوتي و بدنك كأنه كلام

كلام فلاسفه سكروا نسيوا الزمن

عجبي !!!!



كرباج سعاده وقلبي منه اجلد

رمح كأنه حصان و لف البلد

و رجع لي نصل الليل و سألني .. ليه

خجلان تقول انك سعيد يا ولد

عجبي !!!

----------


## حسام عمر

مزيكة هادية الكون فيها انغـــــمر

وصيف و ليل و عقد فل و سمر

يا هلتري الناس كلهم مبسوطين

و يا هلتري شايفين جمال القمر ؟

عجبي!!



إنشد يا قلبي غنوتك للجمــــــــــــــــــال

و ارقص في صدري من اليمين للشمال 

ما هوش بعيد تفضل لبكره سعيــــــــــد

ده كل يوم فيه الف الف احتمـــــــــــــال

عجبي !!



آه لو انا و محبوب جزنا الفضـــــا

في سفينة وحدينا .. واشيا رضـــا

ساعة صفا تعجبنا نرجع لهــــــــــا

و الهم قبل ما ييجي .. يبقي مضـى

عجبي !!



أنا إله الوجد رب الهيــــــــــــــــام

أضرب بسهم الوهم وهم الغـــــرام

و هم الغرام من كتر ما هو لذيـــــذ

رشقت انا ف صدري جميع السهام

عجبي !!!



حدوته عن جعران و عن خنفســــــــــه

اتقابلوا حوا بعض ساعة مســـــــــــــــا

و لا قال لهم حد اختشوا عيب حـــــرام

و لا حد قال دي علاقة متدنســــــــــــــة

عجبي !!!!



ياللي عرفت الحب يوم و انطــــــــــــوي

حسك تقال مشتاق لنبع الهـــــــــــــــوي

حسك تقول مشتاق لنبع الغــــــــــــــــرام

ده الحب .. مين داق منه قطره...ارتوي 

عجبي !!

زحام و أبواق سيارات مزعجـــــة

للي يطول له رصيف.. يبقي نجـــا

لو كنت جنبي يا حبيبي أنــــــــــــا

مش كنت أشوف إن الحياة مبهجة 

عجبي!!



إيديا في جيوبي وقلبي طــــــــرب

سارح في غربة بس مش مغترب

و حدي لكين ونسان و ماشي كده

وبابتعد ما اعرف .. أو باقـــــترب

عجبي !!



يا ميت ندامه ع القلوب الخـــــــــــلا

لا محبة فيها و لا كراهـــــــــــه ولا

حتي يا قلبي الحزن ما عادش فيـــــك

معلهش .. لك يوم برضه راح تتملا

عجبي !!



مرحب ربيع مرحب ربيع مرحبــــــــــه

يا طفل يا للي ف دمي ناغا وحبــــــــا

علشان عيونك يا صغنن هويــــــــــــت

حتي ديدان الأرض و الأغربــــــــــــــة

عجبي !!!



فتحت شباكي لشمس الصبـــــــــــــــــاح

ما دخلش منه غيــــــــــر عويل الريـــاح

و فتحت قلبي عشان ابوح بالألـــــــــــــم

ما خرجش منه غير محبه و سمــــــــاح

عجبي !!!!



غمست سنك في السواد يا قلـــــــــــــــم

عشان ما تكتب شعر يقطر ألــــــــــــــــم

مالك جرالك إيه يا مجنون ... و ليــــــــه

رسمت ورده وبيت و قلب و علـــــــــــم 

عجبي !!!

----------


## حسام عمر

تابع الرباعيات

انا الذي عمري اشتياق في اشتيـــاق

و قطر داخل في محطة الـــــــــفراق

قصدت نبع السم وشربت ســـــــــم

من كتر شوقي وعشمي في التريـــاق

عجبي !!!



انا الذي عشت الزمن مضيعـــــــــه

بروح حزينة معفنة مضعضعــــــه

زرعتشجرة سنط لجل انجــــــرح

لقتها شعر البنت و مفرعــــــــــــه

عجبي !!



لو فيه سلام في الأرض وطمان و أمن

لو كان مفيش و لا فقر و لا خوف جبن

لو يملك الانسان مصير كل شـــــــــــئ

انا كنت اجيب للدنيا ميت ألف ابــــــــــن

عجبي !!



العشب طاطا للنسايم و نـــــــــــــــــــــخ

أخضر طري مالهش في الحســـــــن أخ

عصفور عبيط انا .. غاوي بهجه و غنا

ح انزلهنا.. و انشا لله يهبرني فــــــــخ

عجبي !!!



أوصيك يابني بالقمر و الزهـــــــــــــور

أوصيك بليل القاهرة المسحـــــــــــــور

و إن جيت في بالك .. إشتري عقد فل

لأي سمرا.. وقبري إوعك تـــــــــزور

عجبي !!!!



غمض عينيك و ارقص بخفة و دلع

الدنيا هي الشابة و انت الــــــــجدع

تشوف رشاقة خطوتك تعبــــــــدك

لكن انت لو بصيت لرجليك ....تـقع

عجبي !!!



حاسب من الاحزان و حاســـــــب لها

حاسب علي رقابيك من حبلـــــــــــها

راح تنتهي و لابد راح تنتهــــــــــي

مش انتهت أحزان من قبلهــــــــــا؟

عجبي !!!



يأسك و صبرك بين إيديك و انت حر

تيأس ما تيأس الحياه راح تــــــــمر

أنا دقت مندا ومندا عجبي لقيــــــت

الصبر مر و برضك اليـأس مـــــــر

عجبي !!



ولدي نصحتك لما صوتي اتنبــــــــــــح

ما تخفش من جني و لا من شبـــــــــح

و ان هب فيك عفريت قتيل إسألـــــــــه

ما دافعش ليه عن نفسه يوم ما اندبح

عجبي !!



ولدي إليك بدل البالون ميت بالــــــون

انفخ وطرقع فيه علي كل لـــــــــــون

عساك تشوف بعينك مصيرالرجــــــال

المنفوخين في السترة و البنطلـــــون

عجبي !!!



خوض معركتها زي جدك ما خــــاض

صالب و قالب شفتك بامتـــــــــــعاض

هي كده...ما تنولش منها الأمـــــــل

غير بعض صد ورد ووجاع مخاض

عجبي !!!!



كام اشتغلت يا نيل في نحت الصخور

مليون بئونه و الف مليون هاــــتور 

يا نيل أنا ابن حلال و من خلفتــــــك 

و ليه صعيبه علي بس الأمــــــــور

عجبي !!!

----------


## حسام عمر

تابع الرباعيات
منين أجيبها كلمه متألمـــــــــــــــــة

لعيبه فايره حايره و مصممــــــــــه 

منين اجيبها كلمه تكون بنـــت ارض

تشفي اللي ما شافهوش كلام السمـا

عجبي !!!



أنا قلت كلمة و كان لها معنييـــــــــن

كما بطن واحده و توأمين زي وشين

لو دنيا شر.. التوأم الخير يمـــــــوت

لو دنيا خير .. الشر ح يعيش مــنين

عجبي !!



أنا اللي بالأمر المحال اغتــــــــــــوي

شفت القمر نطيت لفوق في الهـــــوا

طلته ما طلتوش إيه انا يهمنـــــــــي

و ليه .. ما دام بالنشوة قلبي ارتوي

عجبي !!



بره القزاز كان غيم و أمطار و بــــــــرق

ما يهمنيش – أنا قلت – و لا عندي فرق

غيرت رأيي بعد ساعة زمـــــــــــــــــان

و كنت في الشارع .. و في الجزمة خرق

عجبي !!!



عيني رأت مولود علي كتف أمـــــــــــه 

يصرخ تهنن فيه يصرخ تضــــــــــــمه 

يصرخ تقول يا بني ما تنطق كـــــــلام

ده اللي ما يتكلمش يكتر همـــــــــــــه

عجبي !!!!



يا عندليب ما تخافش من غنوتك

قول شكوتك و احكي علي بلوتك 

الغنوه مش ح تموتك إنمــــــــــا 

كتم الغنا هو اللي ح يموتــــــــك 

عجبي !!!


ياللي بتبحث عن إله تعــــــــــــبده

بحث الغريق عن أي شئ ينجـــده

الله جميل و عليم و رحمن رحــيم

أجمل صفاته .. وانت راح توجده

عجبي !!!



حقرا و فوق كوكب حقير محتقـــــــر

في الكون تكون دنياكو إيه يا بــــــقر

رملايه من صحرا ؟ لكين إيش تقول

و الكون بحاله جوه عقل البشــــــر

عجبي !!



لا تجبر الانسان و لا تخـــــــــيره

يكفيه ما فيه من عقل بيحيــــــره

اللي النهارده بيطلبه و يشتهــــيه 

هو اللي بكره ح يشتهي يغيـــــره 

عجبي !!



ياللي في حماه الشمس تلقي المــــلاذ

و ألف بكره و بكره .. في ضلوعه لاذ

مين أنت ؟ مارد ؟ رب ؟ قال لأ ده بس

انا اللي باروي القمح و اسقي الفــولاذ

عجبي !!!



غسل المسيح قدمك يا حافي القـدم

طوبي لمن كانوا عشانك خــــــــدم

صنعت لك نعليك أنا يا أخــــــــــــي

مستني إيه .. ما تقوم تدوس العدم

عجبي !!!!



البط شال عدي الجبال و البحــــــور

ياما نفسي اهج .. احج ويا الطــيور

أوصيك يا ربي لما اموت .. و النبي 

ما تودنيش الجنه .. للجنه ســـــــور 

عجبي !!!

----------


## حسام عمر

تابع 
الرباعيات


طال انتظاري للربيع يرجــــــــــــــع

و الجو يدفا و الزهور تطلــــــــــــع

عاد الربيع عرمرم شبـــــــــــــــاب 

إيه اللي خلاني ابتديت افــــــــزع ؟

عجبي !!!



و لو اتضنيت و فنيت وعمري انفرط

مش عاوز الجأ للحلول الوســـــــــط

و كمان شطط و جنون مانيش عــاوز

يا مين يقول لي الصح فين والغلــــط

عجبي !!



عاد الربيع كأنه طعم الحــــــــــــــــــب

و الحب نار جوه العروق بتصـــــــــب

اتمتع ازاي بيه وانا متقطـــــــــــــــع

من كتر خوفي لا في الخطيئة يطب ؟

عجبي !!





ازاي شبابنا يقوم و ياخـــــــــد دوره 

من غير صراخ يئذيه و يجرح زوره

يا هلتري أحسن له يقعد ساكـــــــــت 

أو ينترك و لو خرج عن طــــــوره ؟

عجبي !!!



عيني رأت عصفور ووياه ابـــــــــنه 

بيحدفه في الريح و ياخده ف حضنه

نوبتين و تالت نوبه – عجبي عليهم –

كانوا سوا بيرفرفرا و يغنـــــــــوا

عجبي !!!!



احسن ما فيها العشق و المعشقــــــة 

و شويتين الضحك والتريقـــــــــــــة

شفت الحية . لفيت . لقيت الألــــــــذ

تغييرها . و ده يعني التعب و الشقا 

عجبي !!!





عجبي علي العجب العجيب العجاب

لما الحقيقة تطل بعد احتجاب

و تروح و تحلا وفجأة تصبح مفيش

كمثل طراطيش بحر ياما خد و جاب

عجبي !!!



في الهو ماشي يا بهلوان إش إِش

يا فراشة منقوشة علي كل وش

شقلبت عقلي و عقلي شقلبني

و كنت باحسبني بقيت ما اندهش

عجبي !!



وقفت ساعة الصبح باغسل سناني

قالت لي شايف قوتي و لمعاني ؟

إيش تطلب اليوم مني ضحكة أسد ؟

والا ابتسامة اعلانات أمريكاني ؟

عجبي !!



الحلو يم اليم صابــــــــــح رايح

سارح في حضن الميه سابح سايح

الحلو داب في البحر , قلــــت أدوقه

وجدت لسه البحر برضك ماــــــلح

عجبي !!!



يا كل كلمة للعجب في قامــــــــــــوس

انسكلوبيديا لسان العرب أو لا لاروس

تعالوا نجدة . ده لسه في عصـــــرنا 

الشمس و البحر العريض بالفـــلوس

عجبي !!!!



الموج تلول تهبط وتطلع تلــــــــــــول

يا بحر خدني الشط صاحبك ملـــــــول

و الا بلاش الشط ح اعمل به أيـــــــه

ده ريحته طحلب مهري و ام الخلــول

عجبي !!!

----------


## حسام عمر

مركب ورق من نفخة تتطـــــــــوح

ركبتها و الكل بيــــــــــــــــلوح

سوحت فيها اتنين و خمسين سنــــه

للآن ..... و لا بتغرق و لا تـــــروح

عجبي!!



عالجسر فت الصبح تحت الضباب 

بين اللي لسه بينغرس و اللي طاب

ما اهتز قلبي لنبت طالع جديـــــــد

قد اللي ماشي .. وتحت باطه كتاب

عجبي !!



يا خالق الكون بالحساب و الجبر

و خالقني ماشي بلختيار و الجبر

كل اللي حيلتي زمزمية أمـــــــل

وازاي تكفيني لباب القــــــــــــبر؟

عجبي !!



قاعدة قناني الخمر ساكتة و ساهية

مع ابن آدم في الشبه متناهيـــــــــــة

مفيش كده روقان في لحظة تشوفهم

و بعدها بلحظه يودوا في داهيــــــه

عجبي !!!



حتة محارة وجدتها في يوم لقيـة

قالت لي شوف كيف الطبيعة شقية

نظرت للكهف اللي فيها و لقيــــت

إن الطبيعة كمان لا أخلاقيــــــــــة

عجبي !!!!



بلياتشو قال إيه بس فايدة فنونــــي ؟

و تلات وقق مساحيق بيلونونـــــــي

و الطبل و المزامير و كتر الجعـــــــير

إذا كان جنون زبوني زاد عن جنوني

عجبي !!!





نقطة مرارة كمان علي مشروبـــــــــــي

دوبها يا ساقي حسب مطلوبـــــــــــــــي

طعب الحياة .. مش برضه فيها و فيها ؟

ليالي وردي و نهارات خروبــــــــــــي ؟

عجبي!!



وسط الحطام اتفرجوا يا أنـــــــــام

تمثال ملك . و مبوله م الرخــــــام 

لتنين نحتهم نفس أسطي الحجــــر

و كانوا ذات يوم كتلتين لسه خــام

عجبي !



عيد و العيال اتنططوا ع القبـــــــور

لعبوا استغمايه .. و لعبوا بابــــــور

و باللونات و نايلونات شفتشـــــــي

و الحزن ح يروح فين جنب السرور

عجبي !!



أنا قلبي كورة و الفراودة أكــــــــــم

ياما اتنطح و انشاط و ياما اتعكـــــم

و اقول له كله ح ينتهي في المعـــاد

يقول بساعتك ؟ و الا بساعة الحكم ؟

عجبي !!!



الضحك قال يا سم ع التكشيـــــــر

امشير و طوبه وانا ربيعي بشيـر

مطرح ما باظهر بانتصر ع العدم

انشالله أكون رسماية بالطباشيــر

عجبي !!!!



أهوي الهوي و همس الهوي في العيون

وبسمة المغرم ودمعه الحنـــــــــــــــون

و زلزلات الحب نهد الصبـــــــــــــــــــــا 

أكون انا المحبوب أو لا أكــــــــــــــــون

عجبي !!!




يا ملونين البيض في شم النسيـــــم 

لون الحنين و الشوق و خمر النديم

ما تعرفوش سايق عليكو النبــــــي

تلونوا الأيام بلون النعيــــــــــــــم ؟

عجبي!!



الدنيا صندوق دنيا .. دور بعــــد دور

الدكة هي .. و هي كل الديكـــــــــور

يمشي اللي شاف ويسيب لغيره مكان

كان عربجي أو كان امبراطــــــــور

عجبي !



قطي العزيز راقد علي الكنبــــــات 

في نوم لذيذ .. و بيلحس الشنبات 

و انا كل عين فنجان مدلدق قلــق

صدق اللي قال إن الحياة منابات

عجبي !!



قالوا السياسة مهلكة بشكل عـــــــــــام

و بحورها يا بني خشنة مش ريش نعام

غوص فيها تلقي الغرقانين كلهــــــــــم

شايلين غنايم .. و الخفيف اللي عـــــام

عجبي !!!



سلام سلام سلام سلام ... سلام

كلام كلام كلام كلام ... كلام

هز الورق يا صاحبي كدهــــوه

يطلع كلام سلام .. و سلام كلام

عجبي !!!!



فوق تحت . ورا قدام . يمين شمـــال

في الجو . تحت الميه . أو في الرمال

طلب الكمال يحرم علي الممـــــــــكن 

و الممكنات دول محرومين م الكمال 

عجبي !!!

----------


## حسام عمر

عناوين جرانين المستقبل

في ذروة حرب الاستنزاف التي شنتها القوات المصرية ضد الكيان الإسرائيلى الغاصب 
شنت القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية غارة عنيفة على أحد المنشآت الصناعية الكبيرة في 
مصر . 

عناوين جرانين المستقبل

احـنا العـمال اللى انقـتلوا
قـدام المصنع فى ابو زعبل
بنـغـنى للدنـيـا ونـتـلو
عناوين جرانـين المستـقبل:
"وحـدة صـف الأحـرار"
"جـبـهـة لكـل الثـوار"
"عـبور الجـيـش لسـينا"
"الـزحف مـن الأغـوار"
"جـيش العـدوان يتقـهقر"
"الأرض قــايـدة نــار"
"والبـحر قـايـد نــار"
"الاستـعمار أثـبت فشـله"
"البـيت الأبيض لا يخجل"
"إحـنا العـمال اللى انقتلوا"
"قدام المصنع فى أبو زعبل"
بـنـغـنى للدنـيا ونتـلـو
عنـاوين جرانـين المستقبل:
"محـكـمة للـمـجرمـين"
"قائــمة بالمـتـهـمـين"
"إدانـة مسـتر نيـكسون"
"بقـتل الاسـطى ياسـين"
"القــاتل اسـتـعـمارى"
"القـتـلـى وطنــيـين"
"عـمــال مـدنـيـيـن"
"نـصارى ومسـلـمـين"
"مرتكبو المذبـحة يعتـقلوا"
"الحـكم عـى المتهم الأول"
احـنا العـمال اللـى انقتلوا
قـدام المصنع فى ابو زعبل
بـنـغـنى للدنـيا ونتـلـو
عنـاوين جرانـين المستقبل:
"الجـو غــدا يتحـسـن"
"معرض لزهور السـوسن"
"الخطـة الخـمسية تنـفذ"
"مهرجانات النـصر غـدا"
"تصـفـية الصهـيونـية"
"دولـة فلسطين .. تعـلـن"
"دستور وقوانين .. تعـلـن"
"حريـة الدين .. تعـلـن"
"قوس تذكارى جارى عمله"
"طالين منه احنا وح نفضل"
احـنا العـمال اللـى انقتلوا
قـدام المصنع فى ابو زعبل
بـنـغـنى للدنـيا ونتـلـو
عناوين
جرانين
المستقبل

----------


## حسام عمر

الزباين


اللى زيك و بيشتغل بالأجره
و اللى زيى و له ماهيه مسوجره
طول حياتنا نعرق على رغيف عيشنا
و النهارده مايفيضش حاجة لبكره

طول حياتنا نعرق على رغيف عيشنا
طول ما عشنا ماعمرناش حوشنا
المساكن و الأكل ناتفين ريشنا
و الملابس جايين لنا بالقدره

بعنا روحنا بالجمله و القطاعى
للشيطان و الخواجه و الاقطاعى
و اشترينا بصحتك و دراعى
يوم زياده برا القبور الغبره

يوم بيوم بالعرق كتبنا حياتنا 
و كتبنا قصة حياة أبهاتنا
و قصىة الخلق كلهم اخواتنا
اللى شاربين كاساتنا قطره بقطره

ناس كتير فى البلد دى زيك و زيي
كلنا مولودين فى أحوال تعيي
القرف مشترك فى حيك و حيي
فى الحسين و الامام و غمره و شبرا

فى المحله و المنزله و بورسعيد
و بنى سويف و كفر شكر و رشيد
و البلاد البعيد فى آخر الصعيد
و البلاد اللى أرضها لسه صفرا

كنت باشرب عصير قصب من مده
و المعلم واقف قصاد العده
ينشف العود ده يلتفت للعود ده
شفت تفل العيدان تلول خدت عبره

شفت تفل القصب و شفت الزباين
اللى ممصوص و اللى جميع عضمه باين
كلنا مهلوكات عدد و مكاين
كلنا ممضوغين على ضبه فاجره

----------


## حسام عمر

رأس السنه
ويسكى ، براندى ، نبيت ، كونياك ،
بيره ، فودكا ،
عرقى ، مريسه ، أرمنياك 
هنا و هناك .. 
صين ، مصر ، ايطاليا ، أميركا ..
تشا تشا تشا ، تانجو ، مازوركا .. 
افريقيا بترقص دلوكه و سامبا ،
روسيا بترقص بولكا
احنا بنرقص بلدى و دبكه
طراطير و شرايط أصفر و أزرق و أخضر
ووشوش خنازير ، و ملايكه ، و جن أحمر ..
اللى بيضحك ، و بيسكر ،
و اللى بيبكى و بيفكر ،
لكن أؤكد لك يا عزيزى - بيسنظر
شىء واحد ، هو الراس الخاصة بعام
مش عارف كام !!
انما يا سلام ..
بقى بعد الطراطير و البكا و الرومبا ،
لو هذا الراس مظهرش..
لو هذا العام - اللى احنا بنستناه - ماحضرش ... 
علشان 
انضربت كذا بومبه !!!

----------


## حسام عمر

اتنين صباحا

النور ملو الشوارع ،
و مليون راديو والع ،
الساعة اتنين صباحا ،
لكين ايه الموانع !!
الخلق رايحة جاية ،
و الدنيا لسه حيا ، 
مليانه بالهأو أو ،
و زعيق القهوجية 
واحد يقول لواحد 
خليك يا عم قاعد ،
التانى يقول له : شكرا ،
ده أنا م المغرب مواعد ،
فيه سهره لسه عندى ،
فى بيت فلان أفندى ،
ح ناكل حاجه حلوه ،
و نشرب تمر هندى ..
و اللى تروح دالقه جردل ،
فوق حضرة المبجل ،
طبعا صاحبنا يزعل ،
و ينفجر شتايم ..
و الحى كله يوصل ،
ما بين مصلح و لايم ،
اللى يقول : يا جماعة
و اللى يقول : يا بهايم ..
و مطرب الاذاعه ،
يصرخ و ف وجده هايم
و لو طرطقت ودنك ،
فى وسط دى العظايم ، تسمع مسحراتى ، 
بطبلة صوتها واطى ،
بيقول :
اصحى يا نايم .

----------


## حسام عمر

دموع ورا البرقع
أنا لوحدى مفيش حاجة
مجرد اسم متشخبط على ورقة
فى ايد واحد ميدر أصله قومسيونجى
يقدمها لتركى والا لخواجه
لا يعرف عربى ولا شفقه
يروح ماضى بقلم باركر بالافرنجى
أروح مرفود
و أصبح اسم متعلق على اللوحه
تشوفه زمايلى فى الجايه و فى الروحه
يفوت عامل فى ايده نص شقة بفول
يقف و يقول:
يا عالم ربنا موجود
مفيش مهرب من التوفير
و عامنول ما رفدوا كتير
و يدخل وحده فى المصنع
ونا أطلع أنا لوحدى

أنا لوحدى مفيش حاجه
مجرد اسم فى الجلسه بيتنادى
ما بين ميت اسم و زيادة
و جدول جلستى مليان ..
و القاضى مهوش فاضى
يناديلى أقول له يا سعادة البيه
مدير المصنع الدباح قطع عيشى
يقول ايه عشان جريمة ايه؟؟
و ينزل أسئله يسألها ضبيشى
و قدامه قانون عقد العمل و دوسيه
و اسمى عليه
و نضارته و حبابى عنيه
ونا مجرد تلات كلمات على الأوراق
أسامينا أنا و والدى
و اسم اللى اترحم جدى
مايسألنيش و يسأل نفسه باستهزاء
عن الأوراق
و عن اثبات 
بمستندات
أقول له مفيش
يقول خلاص ماتفلقنيش
و يتمزج محامى الشركة و يهقهق
خلاص القاضى أنهى المشكلة رسمى
ولا اترافع و لا دافع و لا زعق
و فيه أسماء ينادوا عليها غير اسمى
وحيد ... مدحت ... شريف ... سامى
يخشوا الجلسة بمحامى
ونا أخرج 
و روحى من الشقا بتعرج
أنا لوحدى

أنا لوحدى مفيش حاجه
مجرد اسم كاتبه فى دفتر الاحوال
جدع ظابط بوليس فرحان
بنجمه يمين و نجمه شمال
يقشر موزه و يأشر على المحضر
و يبعت عشكرى يجيبنى مع المحضر
و أصبح اسم يتكفن بكل لسان
من السكان
بعيد عن بيتكوا يا أم فلان
خلاص بيبيعوف عفش فلان
و حا يطير الجهاز كله
بوريه و نحاس و ربطة فرش
و صاحب الملك يفضل له
تلاته جنيه و ستين قرش
و تمشى مراتى بعيالها
عشان تاكل فى بيت أبوها
هناك فى ناس يحبوها
أوصلها
و فى السكة تقول ربك يعدلها
و أشوف كل الدموع بتفور و بتلمع
ورا البرقع
أقول لازم نعدلها
و تدخل هيا بعيالها
ونا أرجع 

أنا لوحدى

يناير 1952- فى أعقاب حريق القاهره

----------


## حسام عمر

وكيل
و بهيه فى المحاكم ، شدت واحد وكيل
عند البوفيه كان واقف ، بيشرب جنزبيل
و الجنزبيل ده أصله ، للصوت مالوش مثيل
مكتوب عليه ف مجلد ، "مرافعات هابيل"
يشرب منه المحامى ، يمسح أجدع زميل
و يفحم النيابه ، و يقصف النخيل 
و بهيه ماشية جنبه ، فى كوريدور طويل
تشرح له و هى تبكى ، و تبلل مناديل
و تقول له : كتير عليا ، يقول لها : قليل
اتنين ريال يا وليه ، مبلغ تافه ضئيل
خدى بالك م الفصاحه ، و من العلم الاصيل
و الاش لما يحصل ، مفعول الجنزبيل
عنها و دخل عالقاضى ، دخلة أبو زيد تقيل
خبط الترابيزه و قال له ، أنا طالب التأجيـــــل

----------


## حسام عمر

آلهة
ايزيس بتحب بوذا ،
و كيوبيد السبب .
باخوس سقاها بوظه ،
شوف قلة الادب ؟

حتحور و مناف و نبتون ،
و اله بقرون و ديل ،
طلعوا الاوليمب هيلتون ،
و اتعاركوا فى الاوتيل

زيوس اتحدى رع ،
فى بورصة البشر .
أبوللو قاللو هع ،
فــشر فــشر فــشر ‍.

و الكل نزلوا ركبوا 
عربيات فارهه ،
ان خسروا و لا كسبوا ،
الكل آلهه

----------


## حسام عمر

احنا التلامذه
يا عم حمزه
احنا التلامذه
جن و بلاوى مسيحه - من غير مؤاخذه -
نكبر ما نكبر 
الله أكبر
طول الزمان ع الامتحان داخلين مبارزه
هل من مبارز
هل من مناجز
هل من معارك فى البلد دى ، لسه عايزه
هل من منادى؟
و نفير جهادى؟
قال لك : أجل ... لسه العجل فى رمله غارزه 
لسه ف طريقنا للأمال
و الرمله من كل جهه
زقه مع زميلكم جمال
يا عقولنا يا متنبهه
الرمله حلوه ع البلاج
حلوه على باب الفرح
لكن لحد كده و بلاش
أحسن شعورى بينجرح

اسفخص على لون الاصفرار
و الفقر ، و الخوف ، و المرض
ما شفته الا و دمى فار
و حلمت بيه زال و انقرض
كابس علينا الشىء ده ليه؟
هو انجليز ؟
و لا تتر ؟
دوكهم خطر ، قمنا عليه
رياح ما خلتلوش أتر

كان برضه أمشير زى ده
كان برضه فبراير كده
قمنا جموعا حاشده
سلاحنا أنشودة فدا
احنا الجواب ، و احنا الندا
و احنا التلامذه المنجده
يا عم حمزه ماشفتناش ؟
الدنيا شافت دمنا
حنه على ايدين أمنا
حلفت يكون عيد بسمنا
عيد ابتدا و لا انتهاش
يا عم حمزه 
"لا ماليف" * و همزه
لأ .. مش عاوزين عيشة وارثين
ولا دنيا جاهزه 
ده أبو سد عالى 
سهران ليالى 
زى التلامذه ف الامتحان .. يا عم حمزه


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

* لا ماليف : يعنى " لا "

----------


## حسام عمر

طرزان
يوم الخميس 
و اللب و الأحلام فى كيس
طرزان بيغطس فى الهويس
طرزان جدع
طرزان شديد
دراعه أجمد م الحديد
قزقزت نص الللب ، هاه
طرزان بيصرخ : عا عا عاه
خنق الاسد
طحن الدماغ ، عجن الجسد
قرقشت باقى اللب من غير قزقزه
طرزان صرخ قال : عا عا عاه
صرخت أنا كمان وراه .

و لما قال لشيتا : يا امه زغرطى
و حط رجله عالتعيس ، فوق التراب
حطيت معاه رجلى ، بدون جزمه و شراب 
و رسمت بعيون الخيال ، بدل الاسد 
محمود أفندى حسين .. مدرس الحساب ‍‍‍ ‍

----------


## حسام عمر

ميلاد
بعدت ولادتى فى الزمن تلاتين سنه
صبحت تاريخ زى السيوف و السقايين
زى الشراكسه و الشموع و السلطنه
زى الخيول .. ضاعت سنينى فى السنين

القاهره ، و الألف مدنه شمعدان
آدم عريس فى بولاق و حوا فى الحريم
القاهره ، و الناس فى كهف الليل ديدان 
آدم و حوا بيقروا توفيق الحكيم

غنالها "بَشْرَفْ كرْد’ "غنت له " عَجَم "
رديت أنا من فوق بجواب الجواب
و خرجت كالعنقود من كرم العدم
قطرة حياه محلوبه من ضرع السحاب

أدم و حوا شقطونى فى الهوا
زى المخده الريش و لعبوا فى السرير
صرخت ضموا الصرخه بالحضنين سوا
و نعست فى المهد الحرير

جدى رفع يدى بطرطوفة البنان
ضحكت شواربه و كرمشت اركان عينيه
مولود ذكر ينشال على كفوف الحنان
محروس من الله و الملايكة حواليه

يا هلترى الطفل اللى نايم يبتسم
من خلف جدران فى العدد تلاتين سنه
هو الحزين ... هو البدين الملتحم
هو أنا يا رب ؟
و لا مش أنا؟؟

----------


## حسام عمر

بكائية

نزل المسيح من ع الصليب
نزل و نام
فى مرج دمع 
من غير قميص
و تلج شمع
و المجدلية تميل عليه و تنوح تنوح
تنده عليه
تلاغيه
تولول
تحضنه
تندب عليه و كأنها بتهننه
تجدل له مهده من جدايل شعرها 
و تدفنه فى صدرها

مارضعش منها الا جرح من الجروح

----------


## حسام عمر

السيد عبد العاطى
البيروقراطى


السيد عبد العاطى البيروقراطى ،
من "بيروقراط" مركز مش فاكر ايه ،
كل بلدهم بهوات سبحان العاطى ، 
الكاتب بيه و مدير المصلحه بيه ،

و السيد عبد العاطى البيروقراطى ،
راجل دوغرى فاهم ايه اللى عليه ،
راجل يعرف امتى ينخنخ و يطاطى ،
و كمان امتى يدلدل رجليه ،

ييجى المكتب بدرى بمواعيد مظبوط ،
فنان فى الشغل و فنه ارستقراطى ،
الفن فقط للفن ، بتضحكوا ليه ؟
لا تقوللى مصالح شعب ولا كلام واطى ،
الهدف السامى علاوه تلاته جنيه ،

السيد عبد العاطى البيروقراطى ،
" السد العالى " ف نظره .. اسمه دوسيه ،

----------


## حسام عمر

قصـة

كان فى ولد صغير ، عنده اتناشر سنه
عيل مفعوص و قصير ، و غاوى فتونه
بيمثل دور فى ذهنه ، لشخص عظيم الشأن
و يوماتى يحلق دقنه ، مع انه مالهش دقن
بالموس و خلاص و يحرت ، المجنون البعيــد
لحد ما دقنه كبرت ، قال لك ده اليوم ده عيد
ووقف قدام مرايته ، يتنطط م الفرح
اكمنه حسب روايته ، زى باباه انجرح
تع شوف بقى النهارده ، راجل بيه قد الحيط
و صداغه كل فرده ، فيها من القطن غيط
يحلف عالنار و الميه ، مهو حالق جمعتين
و دى قصة فلسفيه ، مغزاها ف كلمتين
شرم برم ، يا حلوللى ، هأو أو ، اش اش 
تراللى ، أمان يا لالاللى ، حرنكش ، طظ فش

----------


## ابن البلد

نقل أكثر من رائع ومتميز جدا جدا جدا 
حسام 
مشكور يا باشااااا
علي كل مجهودك الرائع في المنتدى

----------


## حسام عمر

العفو اخى احمد صلاح

----------


## حسام عمر

قصاقيص ورق


منين أجيب مقص مجنون زيى .. بس نص نص
و أجيب ورق و أفضل أقص أقص أقص
أفضل أقصقص ورد من على كل لون 
لحد ما أعمل عندى حبة كتير كتير
و اركب لى نسمه ، و اطير اطير
و احفن و ادردب عالبلاد
مطر غزير
ينزل يرخ يرخ
على قرعة بنات أخت البشر
يتسبسبوا و يتشيكوا
و يبقوا لابسين - لا مؤاخذه - طراطير
و يا سلام 
لو كمان معايا وقتيها قلم كوبيا ، طويل
طويل طويل
أبله من قلبى ، اللى عرقان م السفر
و اكتب به و انا طاير على خد القمر
أنا باحبك يا جميل

قصاقيص ورق
لكن مطر 
يرخ ، جامد ، قد ما يحبوا الولاد
يا دوب كده
مقدار ما يجروا و يمسكوا
مطر ... خطر
ينزل على كتاف العجايز ... يضحكوا
يشبك فى سلك التلفون
هنا ، و هنا ، و هنا ، و هنا 
على كل لون 
و اللى ف جنازته فى التابوت ، يفوت يبص 
يلاقى عالم ، كله كله كله زينة عيد ميلاد
و يفضل فصل ، لكين مفيش بالشكل ده
لابد من عيد الميلاد
أنا عيد ميلادى مالوش معاد
فين الورق ، و النسمه و المقص ، و القلم يا واد

و الا بلاش ده مفيش أمل 
أعياد كتير بيبتدوا و بيفرغوا
و بيفضل العالم كده
مكبوس تقيل تقييل
يا ربنا
يا اللى خلقت لنا الايادى ، للهزار ، و للعمل
ادينى قوة مليون ألف ايد ،



عشان أزغزغه

----------


## حسام عمر

فى دمشق

الست مرات البيه 
دوبت الجزمه عليه
قال ايه
مبقاش بيجيب طلباتها جميعا ليه؟
اشمعنى ايفون 
اللى ف لبنان 
جوزها انطون
اداها "ترواه مليون"
علشان
سيارة و شبشب و جونله و يخت و سوتيان
و الست مرات البيه التانى كمان
لسه مناقشتهم بالليل فى البلكون
سايبه العلامات الزرقا تحت عنيه
و اتلم البيه ع البيه
و همس بالخطه اليه
عملوا المشروع و نهوا الموضوع بامان
و تمرد قال فى دمشق و زيطه و شغل جنان
و زمان 
قالها خواجه نابليون
يا خبيبى ضرورى ضرورى .. تفتش ع النسوان

----------


## حسام عمر

المماليـــك

زمن المماليك ، حاجه رومانتيك
أبطال حواديت ، تحت الشبابيك
رايحين جايين ، بهدوم كده شيك
بوشوش حمرا ، لون عرف الديك 
راكبين على خيل ، الله يعطيك
يعملوا حركات ، يضربوا مزازيك
يلعبوا بالسيف ، لعب يسليك
يضحكوا وياك ، و يغزوه فيك
غير الخوازيق ، بقى و المشاكيك
و اسياخ النار ، اللى تدفيك
حاجه تخليك ، تشكر أهاليك
اللى ما ولدوك ، زمن المماليك

----------


## حسام عمر

باليه





و بنت أم أنور بترقص باليه 
بحيرة البجع 
سلام يا جدع ..
سلام ع الايدين اللى بتقول كلام
سلام ع السيقان اللى مشدوده زى الوتر
سلام ع القوام اللى مليان دلع مش حرام
حلال ، زى نور القمر
سلام ع الخطاوى اللى بتمر ع الكون تداوى
سلام ع الغناوى
سلام ع النسيم فى الشجر
و بنت أم أنور ، بتضرب بساقها فى الفضا
و بتشب و تلب ، و تنط نطة غضب
و نطة رضا
و بتقول بلغوة ايديها اللى فات انقضى
حقيقى مضى .
كات أمك يا بنتى فى أزجال معلمنا بيرم عليه السلام
ماتعرفش تركب سوارس تروح الامام
و تمشى .. تقع

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا لك يا حسام على إختيارك الموفق
فصلاح جاهين 
واحد من الناس الذين لا يستطيع أن ينكر تميز أشعاره العامية إلا أحمق 
لقد دخل قلوب الناس من خلال كلماته التى تحمل فلسفة عميقة
وكان رسام كاريكاتير لا نظير له أيضا
رحمه الله
وألف شكر يا حسام
 ::

----------


## حسام عمر

العفو اخى احمد

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله عليك ياحسام
اختيار رائع لصلاح جاهين
اللى مايختلفش عليه اتنين
هو فعلا صلاح جاهين مكتوب 
على مصر سلمت يدك ابنى الغالى*

----------


## حسام عمر

ربنا يخليك ليا يا ماما زوزو يا مشجعانى

----------


## حسام عمر

الشاى باللبن

أربع ايدينى على الفطار
أربع شفايف يشربوا الشاى باللبن
و يبوسوا بعض و يحضنوا نور النهار
بين صدرها و صدره و بين البسمتين
و يضحنوا الحب اللى جمعهم سوا
على الفطار
و يحضنوا الشمس اللى بتهز الستار
و تخش من بين الخيوط و بعضها
مع الهوا
للأوده ترسم نفسها على أرضها
على البساط اللى اشتروه مع الجهاز
على الغرا اللى اشتروه من غير تمن
و على القزاز
و يشربوا الشاى باللبن فى فنجالين
على الفطار أربع ايدين
و دبلتين
بيصحوا قلبى كل ليله فى المنام
و بيكتبولى بلون منور فزدقى
على الهوا الاسود و ع الجفن اللى نام
كلمة " سلام "

----------


## حسام عمر

أجمل ما فيهم
يا بنت يا أم المريله كحلى
يا شمس هالله و طالله م الكوله
لو قلت عنك فى الغزل قوله
ممنوع عليه و لا مسموحلى ؟

أنا أحب أقول الشعر فى الحلوين 
و الحلو أقوله يا حلو فى عيونه
و لو ابتديت بشفايفك النونو
مايكفنيش فيهم سبع دواوين

يا ملاك يا جنيه يا ست الحسن
يعجبنى توهانك فى أحلامك 
يعجبنى شد الخصر بحزامك
يعجبنى أخدك للكتب بالحضن

راحو الصبايا و الصبايا جم
أجمل ما فيهم مين ، غير بنتى ؟
و أجمل ما فيكى يا بنتى ان انتى 
فى عنيكى من نينتى .. حنان الأم

----------


## حسام عمر

فى ايطاليا
فى ايطاليا " فينوس" بتبيع بونبون
فى ايطاليا "جوبيتر" سواق تكس
فى ايطاليا "أبوللو" واقف جون
فى ايطاليا ملايكه .. و فيها العكس

فى ايطاليا مستودع تماثيل
مرمر ، و برونز ، و بشريه ، 
كونتات ، بارونات من أصل نبيل 
ماشيين بملامح أثريه

أعاجيب فى ايطاليا كتير تلحس
بس الأعجب ايه تتصور ؟
فى ايطاليا كمان " ملكة اليزابيث"
بس الملكة "اليزابيث تايلر" ‍

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تسلم ايدك ياحسام على 
هذا النقل الاكثر من رائع
ننتظر منك المزيد ...*

----------


## حسام عمر

فنان





فاخر محمد فاخر
فنان : ممثل
راجل بسيط . أسمر
فى خارج التمثيل : خفيض الصوت 
فى ايده دبلة جواز 
يقولو له يخلعها " عشان الشغل"
مابتتخلعش
صباعه أصله مره كان انكسر
هو اللى قال لى
و كان يقولى حاجات كتير 
و اللى مكانش يقوله كنت اعرفه
اشوفه مرسوم 
" محلا الحياة حتى و لو فتافيت"
"محلا الحياة و لو فى اواخرها"
"انا باحب الضحك"
"باعرف اخللى الخلق تبكى صبيب"
"عيونى سهيانه لكن لها فعل "
" الكشافات دى بنت كلب .
كانت هاتعمينى"
" انا هه . انا اهه . مش مريض
جيت فى الميعاد"
" مين اللى واقف ده ورا الديكورات؟
ده الموت ؟ ده جى لمين هنا ؟
لحد تانى 
كسكين . مابيدبقش فى العافيه
لكين خلاص دوره"
"كان دور صغير بس كان دور جميل"
"امتى العمل ينتهى ؟ "
"عاوز انام لى قد كام ساعه"
"الليل ده زى عطيل"
"و كل شىء ديدمونه"
"عاوز انام حبه"
"اتنين صباحا ياه"
"اتنين صباحا"
ابكى عليه؟ ولا على روحى ؟
و الا على بلدى ؟
فاخر محمد فاخر
من غير قوافى كتبت فيه مرثاه
اكمنه مات مش زى كل الناس .

----------


## حسام عمر

التعلب و العنب
" العنب ده ، طعمه مر!"
قال كده التعلب فى مره
"و الدليل على انه مر ..
انه جوه و انا بره ... !! "

----------


## حسام عمر

الذئب و الحمل



كان ياما كان ، يحكوا زمان دى الحكاية
ان الحمل .. يعنى الخروف الطفل
وقف فى يوم يشرب من الغدير
يعنى القنايه
و الغابه خضرا و الطيور بتغنى من حواليه
الذئب .. يعنى الديب .. عوى من فوق عليه 
قال له : يا مخلوق يا حقير 
عكرت لى الميه و انا باشرب
لابد من أكلك جزاء لعملتك
رد الحمل 
قال له : لكين الميه دى جايه من حداك
من فوق هناك
قال له مابتكلمش عن دلوقتى ، عامنول حصل 
عكرت لى عامنول الميه و انا باشرب
لابد من أكلك
- انا عمرى ست شهور ، و عامنول ماكنتش اتولدت
- عمرك ماعمركش ، بلاش كلام و لت
يبقى ابوك هو اللى عكرها
ايوه تمام .. هو ابوك
لابد من أكلك.

و الغابه رنت بالانين و المضغ
و العشب بات بالدم متحنى
و فى الصباح نزل الندى غسله
و الغابه رجعت خضرا ، و العصافير بتغنى
ده كان زمان ...
لكن يا حلو الديب لو اتهبل 
ليام دى ، و اترازل على الحمل
لا ح يبقى فيه حملان و لا ديابه
معلوم !
و لا حتبقى مدينه و لا غابه
لكن خرابه 
و حتى مافيهاش بوم

----------


## دموع قلبي

مجهود رااااااااااااااااااائع ياحسام ::  

واختيار اروع ...

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا ::   ...



أختك الصغيرة :

.,., دموع قلبـــــ ::h::  ـــــي .,.,

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا لكى ماما زوزو



شكرا لكى دموع قلبى

----------


## حسام عمر

زىالفلاحين
القمح مش زى الدهب
القمح زى الفلاحين
عيدان نحيلة جدرها بياكل فى طين
زى اسماعين 
و محمدين
و حسين أبو عويضه اللى قاسى و انضرب
علشان طلب
حفنة سنابل ريها كان بالعرق
عرق الجبين
القمح زى حسين يعيش ياكل فى طين
يلبس حريير 
و السنبله
يبعت رجاله يحصدوها من على 
عود الفقير

----------


## حسام عمر

بكائية
جاية عروس الشعر م البغالة
بملاية لف و كف متحنى 
شافت صوان و حبال و ناس شغاله
و أنا بابكى جنب الباب و مستنى 
و الشمس تقطر حزن ع الصبحية

مين اللى مات يا بو دموع
قالت عروس الشعر للموجوع
مين اللى مات يا شب ، قل لى يا خويا
قالت عروس الشعر لا يكون أبويا
أنا قلت أبونا كلنا يا صبية

مات زى ما كتف الجبل ينهد
مات باقتدار و قخار ماقالش لحد
بيرم .. و مات ماشى ف طريق الجد
و جنزاته ماشيه أهِه فى شارع السد
و النعش عايم فى الدموع فى عنيا

فايت فى قلب القاهره و معدى
هو عارفها و هى مش عارفاه
على كل حاره و كل عطفه يهدى
كأنه راجع لسه من منفاه
بيبوس بعينه اللبده و الجلبيه

ده القبر ده .. و الا كمان منفى 
طالع عليه الشوك و الحلفا
ده القبر ده و الا كمان تبعيده
حدفوه عليهاا كلمتين فى قصيده
بيرم .. فتحت ديوانه رد عليا

----------


## حسام عمر

قصيدة
فى يوم من الأيام ، راح أكتب قصيدة
عن السما ، عن ورده على راس نهد
عن قطتى ، عن الكمنجه الشريده
عن نخلتين فوق فى العلالى السعيده
عن عيش بيتفتفت فى أوده بعيده
عن مروحه م الورق
عن بنت فايره من بنات الزنج
عن السفنج
عن العنب ، عن الهدوم الجديده
عن حدايات شبرا ، عن الشطرنج
عن كوبرى للمشنقه
عن بطرمان أقراص منومه
عن مهر واثب من على سور حديد
وف بطنه داخله الحديده
عن طفل بقميص نوم
عن قوس قزح بعد الصلا فى العيد
عن طرطشات البحر ... ح اكتب يوم
ح اكتب قصيده
ح اكتبها ، و ان مكتبتهاش أنا حر ...
الطير ماهوش ملزوم بالزقزقة .

----------


## حسام عمر

شدوان
كان يا ما كان و على مدى الأزمان
بلد و كانت أول البلدان
بكرية الدنيا لكين صلى ع النبى
كانت ترضع أمها الألبان
من قبل منها الأرض عاشت سداح مداح
تسكنها أشباح ناس على حيوان
و شعرها منكوش و لا عارفه اسمها
و العقل غايب و الكلام هذيان
الا و تطلع جنب نيل مصر للعجب
مخاليق تقيس الأرض بالفدان
تعمل بيوت لها سقف و محل للأدب
وفرن عيش و مراية للنسوان
تحسب بروج النجم و الشمس و القمر
و تقول ح ييجى يوم كذا الفيضان
تبرى القلام البسط و تخط ع الورق 
جوابات حكومة و فلسفة و بيان
تمان تلاف عام كل عام ألأف تجربة
و لكل تجربة ألأف ألأف ميدان

يا مفتحين العين كلامى يسركم
و يا غفلانين نشوا على الدبان
و لا كل من لها خارط قالت أنا بلد
الرك ع المدنية و العمران
و عمار يا مصر عمار بنيلك و أمتك
عمار بافراحك و بالاحزان
آدى اللى دم الجندى ع الصخر أثبته
بحروف من النار فى نهار شدوان .

----------


## حسام عمر

كلام الى يوسف حلمى


الاستاذ يوسف حلمى .. ! 
أهلا عمى ..
لا مش فى البيت ، أنا باتكلم م الشارع 
حلوه ، على رأيك ، ما هو بيتنا الشارع
كنت فى سهره و راجع
قلت أتكلم ، و أهو من حظى لقيتك
مع ان تصور ؟
و انا بانقل أرقام تليفون ن من نوته لنوته
جيت عندك ، قام شىء ملعون قال : لأ ، ما خلاص
و مشيت سطرين
و التالت قلت : لا يمكن يوسف حلمى خلاص
و رجعت كتبت الاسم ، ماخلصنيش
شوف الاخلاص ..
كانت سهرة جميلة ..
ايوه الشله اياها .. تسلم و تعيش
كانت و حياة النبى عايزاك
غنينا يا سيدى حاجات سيد درويش
معلهش .. ما هو انت برضه كنت هناك
انت تمللى معانا ، و حوالينا ، و بيننا
موت مين ده يا بو حجاج اللى يخبيك منا ؟!
يعنى كان خبا الشيخ سيد ؟ .. ما هو زى الجن ،
و لا لحظه بيهمد و لا بيون
فى المسرح ، فى المصنع ، فى الغيط ، فى المدرسة ، فى السجن 
ده وتر مشدود يا ابا
لمسوه من كام الف سنه و لساه بينزن
و كلام بيرن
رنه طويلة طويلة ، بتضحك و تئن
من قلب ربابة النيل على قلبة على قلبك على قلبى
على قلب الشمس الشموسه اللى الليله قعدت جنبى
أيوه كان فينا الليله جماعه جداد
انضمت فوجه جديده ، بنات و ولاد
طبعا زى المعتاد
صاحيين .. صاحيين .. صاحيين .. صاحيين
قلنا يا سيدى فضلة خيرك " ما تفوقوا يا مصريين"
و " الحلوه دى قامت" و "السياس"
قلنا " بلادى بلادى"
تعرف ؟ .. حسيت احساس
ان الشخص البلطجى ده اللى اسمه الموت
عاجز قدام الناس
قلنا " يا هادى يا هادى"
البنت قالت لى : عرفت منين الغنوادى ؟
قدمتك ليها .. و سبتك واقف وياها
سبتك واقف بتكلمها
، و تعلمها ، و ترعاها
ما هو كله كلام
أنا باتكلم م الشارع 
و الشارع فيه جامع
و الجامع مبنى بقى له ميات م الاعوام
انما شبابيكه كلام و بيبانه كلام 
و عرايس افريزه كلام ، و حيطانه 
و المعمارجى اللى بناه واقف قدامى ، و بيكلمنى
بيمد لى ايده ، بياخد كبيرت منى ،
بيولع ، و بيضرب لى سلام
يا سلام ..
موت مين ده يا يوسف حلمى اللى يحوشك عنى ؟؟
تصبح على خير .

----------


## حسام عمر

عموما يوجد اشعار لصلاح جاهين  mp3 سأحول انزالها على المنتدى

----------


## عزت الابنودي

الاستاذ / حسام عمر 
السلام عليكم 

رائع ان تعرض علينا قصائد الزعيم صلاح جاهين وأود أن اشارك عشقك للشعر بقصيدة أتمنى أن تعجبك 
أخوك عزت الابنودي
قصة عم ركابي 
عم ركابي كبير السن          شديد التواضع
وش بشوش حسن الظن  ومن الصبر راضع
ديماً في الخير تلقاه يحصد  
عمران بالحب عمره ما يحسد
يصحى قبل الفجر بساعة
يقوم يتوضى ...
وجلحة أتنين يكون في المسجد
عم ركابي بدقنة خفيفه  ... بشيبة  بتبرق
والعمه الملفوفه بحكمة
زي الشمس لما بتشرق
والسبحة السودة بتفرك
في ايديه الناعمه بحكم السن
عم ركابي كبير السن
معاه بنتين ..
واحدة كبيرة فاتها القطر من سنتين
والتانية بهيجة أصغر منها بست سنين
مرته الحاجة بهانه
بنت الشيخ مدبولي المقرئ
الله يرحم الاتنين .
كانوا السند الواقي الدافي
كانوا الونسة لعم ركابي
كانوا الضحكة لما يأن
عم ركابي كبير السن
******
عم ركابي لما بيحزن يصبح خاسس
لكن قلب المؤمن واصل تلقاه حاسس
يقوم يترحم على الحاجة بهانه يقرالها فواتح
دخلت فجأة البت بهيه
وعم ركابي يعزها هي
إكمني كبيرة وعاقلة وتخدم
دونم عن البت بهيجة 
اللي تملي تناكف فيا 
وديما تكسل تقضي الحاجة
قالتله ياباي ليه مطلعتش
صانط عم ركابي مردش
قربت منه شويه عليه
لقيت دمعه جوا عنيه
دمعه شايلها بقالها سنين
نزلت دلوقت ..
فهمت بته الدمعه دي ليه
قالتله فكرك يعني أتجوز ليه
أنت كرهت قعادي معاك
قولي ياباي نقصك إيه
نزلت دمعة إتنين وتلاته
لحد ما شدت إيده ووطت
وحضنت فيه وفضلت تبكي
عم ركابي عز عليه
نفض جسمه من التفكير 
يمسح دمعه تنزل دمعه 
ويقول خير .....
خير انشاء الله  خير انشاء الله 
 الايام أكيد حتحن
عم ركابي كبير السن
عارفه يابت
الحاجة بهانه جاتني إمبارح
راحت أوضتك وشافت وشك قامت ضحكت
بصت ليا وقالت بتك كبرت حتبقى عروسة .
ردت قالت خير انشاء الله
والشيخ مدبولي شفته معاها
جدي ياباي ...
أيوه يا بت
وقرب منك ومسك يدك
ومسك يدي ..
أيوه يابت
وقالي بتك دي الخير والبركة .
فرحت قالت 
خير إنشاء الله ..خير إنشاء الله
رحمه ونور على أمي وجدي
نقرا الفاتحة و نقوم نتوضا
امال فين البت بهيجة 
تصلي معانا ولادي خفيت .
كانت نايمه قبل ما أجيلك
 يمكن صحيت ... اندهالك ...
روحي ناديلها
عم ركابي بعد ماطمن بته بهيه
ردت روحه في جوفه وصفيت
قام منبوط من فرشه الدافي
ولما بيصبح رايق صافي
يبقى أشد من الشبان
واللي يكسر عضم الواحد ..
التفكير السو  والأحزان
عم ركابي يكره موت سيرة الحزن
ولما بيحزن يصبح خاسس
 لكن قلب  المؤمن واصل تلقاه حاسس
يقوم يترحم على الأموات
والوسواس حيروح ويكن
عم ركابي كبير السن
كانت الحاجة بهانة وشها صابح
زي النسمة ...
يلقط منها وش البت بهيجة
الخالق الناطق نفس السحنه
تدويرة الوش ... الطول والعين العسلي 
أما البت بهيه دي ربعه
تشبه جدها الشيخ مدبولي 
وتاخد مني جانب يمكن من التفكير
يعني بتعرف تقرا عيني
الدنيا العفشة لما تسيبك وسط طريق
وأنت التايه منتاش عارف تمشي لفين 
احمد ربي إن في عمري لسه بقية 
واقدر استر البنتين

----------


## حسام عمر

السلام عليكم اخى عزت


شكرا للمشاركه الرائعه


واهلا وسهلا بك فى منتدى ابناء مصر

----------


## بنت مصر

الأستاذ عزت الأبنودي 
مرحبا بك في ابناء مصر
شرفت ونورت ونتمى دائما ان نرى تواصلك معنا


 :: 

بسنت

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا لكى اختى بسنت

----------


## حسام عمر

اضغط كليك يمين وسيف از

وحمل اشعار صلاح جاهين

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

الاستاذ والاخ الفاضل حسام عمر

اسمحلي ان اشكر حضرتك جزيل الشكر على تلك الرحلة الاكثر من ممتعة 
واشعار المبدع صلاح جاهين ... 
فهو فعلا اختيار موفق جدا...

وبالمناسبة كنت حتى الامس افكر في نشر الرباعيات لما تحمله من فلسفة حياتية وجمال 
وعندما وجدتها بموضوع حضرتك قرئتها ثانية وفرحت بعرضها...

اكرر شكري 
واكيد انشالله في انتظار المزيد
 ::

----------


## حسام عمر

> الاستاذ والاخ الفاضل حسام عمر
> 
> اسمحلي ان اشكر حضرتك جزيل الشكر على تلك الرحلة الاكثر من ممتعة 
> واشعار المبدع صلاح جاهين ... 
> فهو فعلا اختيار موفق جدا...
> 
> وبالمناسبة كنت حتى الامس افكر في نشر الرباعيات لما تحمله من فلسفة حياتية وجمال 
> وعندما وجدتها بموضوع حضرتك قرئتها ثانية وفرحت بعرضها...
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لكلامك الجميل

اختى ولاء


وفيه مسموع :y:  

ويمكن تحميله :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

مجموعه من الاشعار :Smart:

----------


## batata

الزميل حسام عمر مجهود كبير في نقل اشعار الاستاذ صلاح جاهين الذي لا اظن ان يتكرر باحساسه وحبه لبلدة وقلبه الرقيق اللي بيبان في اشعاره كلها اشكرك وابغطك علي انك قدرت تنقل كل الاشعار دى وفيه حاجات اول مرة اققراها فعلا لك جزيل الشكر وياريت تنقلنا اي حاجة تقراها من اشعارة

شكرا يا حسام

----------


## حسام عمر

العفو يا بطاطا

وشكرا لكلامك الجميل

واهلا وسهلا بكي

في منتدى ابناء مصر

----------


## قلب مصر

اخى العزيز حسام
موسوعة رائعة من أعمال الرائع صلاح جاهين
فعلا مجهود جميل قوى يا أستاذ حسام
الف شكر عليه

----------


## حسام عمر

العفو يا ام يوسف 


وشكرا للرد الجميل

----------


## حسام عمر

الى كل عاشقى المبدع الكبير .. صلاح جاهين
إنتهى عهد البحث عن أعماله
اليكم هذا الكنز الأكثر من رائع
والذى يحتوي علي أعمال جاهين الكاملة
كـــــــلـــــهــــــــا



هذا الكنز عبارة عن سى دى من انتاج
بيت العرب للتوثيق العصرى والنظم
كل الشكر لهم على هذا العمل العظيم



و دى صور الصفحات الرئيسية للموسوعة





و دى بقى عناوين سريعة لمحتويات أجزاء الموسوعة :

أولاً : صلاح جاهين

1 - السيرة الذاتية
تحكى لنا تاريخ جاهين .. مولده .. زواجه .. تاريخ اعماله

2 - ألبوم الصور
صور مختلفة لجاهين

3 - مخطوطات
بعض الاعمال بخط يد جاهين

4 - قيل عنه
ماذا قالوا عن جاهين .. كبار الكتاب و المفكرين و الشخصيات العامة

5 - أعماله
تفصيل لكامل أعمال جاهين على إختلافها



ثانياً : الشاعر

1 - الرباعيات
هنا 160 رباعية لجاهين

2 - أزجال
هنا 59 قصيدة زجلية لجاهين

3 - أغانى
هنا 55 اغنية لجاهين

4 - مسرحيات
هنا 7 مسرحيات لجاهين

5 - عامية مصرية
هنا 52 قصيدة عامية لجاهين

6 - منوعات غنائية
هنا 37 منوع غنائى لجاهين



ثالثاً : الرسام

هنا تجد صور الكاريكاتير التى قام بنشرها جاهين



رابعاً : إستماع

هنا سوف نستمتع بـ 60 رباعية بصوت سيد مكاوى



و الآن مع التحميل و السى دى بمساحة 128 ميجا مقسمة إلى 3 أجزاء :

الجزء الأول ( بمساحة 50 ميجا )

الجزء الثانى ( بمساحة 50 ميجا )

الجزء الثالث ( بمساحة 28 ميجا )

فك ضغط الملفات و سينتج لك ملف أيزو بحجم 182 ميجا

باسورد فك الضغط

Heshow

و ياريت تحملوا بسرعة قبل اللينكات ما تتشال لأن مساحتها كبيرة

منقول

----------


## batata

استاذ حسام شوقتنا للموسوعه ونفسي احملها جدا ياريت تقولي اعمل اية لان اللينكات عندي مش شغاله

----------


## حسام عمر

اهلا وسهلا بكي يا بطاطا

الرد في الرد القادم

----------


## حسام عمر

طريقة التحميل

1 - أول ما تضغط على اللينك بتفتحلك صفحة و هتلاقى فيه على اليمين فوق على جنب عداد ثوانى بيعد 30 ثانية :

http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/2327/18rb1.jpg

2 - أول ما ال 30 ثانية يخلصوا هيظهر مكانهم ( كليك هير توو داوون لوود ) زى كدة :

http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/1751/21pf.jpg


3 - هتدوس على ( كليك هير توو داوون لوود ) كليكة عادية شمال هيبدأ التحميل معاك ببساطة جداً :


http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/5852/32hz.jpg

ملاحظة مهمة :

إستخدم الويندوز نفسه فى التحميل و مش تستخدم أى برامج تحميل لأن الموقع مش بيرضى .


طريقة فك الضغط

بعد تحميل الأجزاء التلاتة و التأكد من مساحاتهم ( 50 و 50 و 28 ميجا ) حط الملفات التلاتة فى فولدر واحد و فك ضغط أول ملف بس و حط الباسوورد المرفقة بالموضوع 

هتلاقى ظهرلك ملف أيزو إحرقه على سى دى عشان تطلعلك سى دى أصلية تشتغل أوتو رن .. إستخدم فى الحرق برنامج النيرو أو الكوحل

و لو مش عاوز تحرق السى دى خالص و عاوز تقراها على الكمبيوتر عندى برنامج لقراءة الإسطوانات الوهمية

----------


## حسام عمر

الموضوع ده

مفيد جدا ً

لسيدهايت

صلاح جاهين

اللينك

----------


## hazzom2000

الأخ حسام الفاضل كان نفسي جدا احمل الموسوعه بس الظاهر حستنى لما اتنزل مصر لأم الموقع محجوب في السعوديه
متشكرا جدا ليك على مجهودك

----------


## حسام عمر

اخي الكريم

اتمنى ان اراك في مصر

لكن جرب هذا الموضوع

ستجده مفيدا ً بأذن الله

الموضوع

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*طبعاً كلمات صلاح جاهين لا يعلى عليها 
كلها أصاله و ليها بعد نفسي و اجتماعي راقي .
و في مطربين و ملحنين كتير غنوا لصلاح جاهين ..

ألف شكر حسام باشا ع الموضوع ..


*

----------


## حسام عمر

بارك الله فيك

اخي الحبيب

هشام

----------


## محمد جمال نوير

الأخ حسام
أشكرك جزيل  الشكر على إتاحة رباعيات "صلاح جاهين" على الموقع المتميز "أبناء مصر"، فهي، فضلا عن رسومه الكاريكاترية، ثروة فكرة غنية، تذكرنا بأيام مجيدة عشناها في مصر.
أشكرك مجددا، وأشكر الموقع المتميز ،أبناء مصر" واتمنى لكم كل التوفيق
أبو هالة

----------


## DiDoDoiT

موضوع جميل و جدا و على شان اكمل الموضوع هتلاقى فى اللينك اللى مرفق تحت هتلاقى فيه رباعيات صلاح جاهين بصوت على الحجار و صلاح جاهين و كلمات الرباعيات كامله
اضغط هنا

----------


## محمد ايهاب

أنا فى انتظار باقى الاغانى لانى من اكبر عشاق الشيخ امام
ملحوظه هامه : عندى مجموعة كبيره من اغانى الشيخ . وأريد ان اشارك بها ولكن لا أعرف طريقة المشاركه ( الاغانى عباره عن جميع حفلات الشيخ فى تونس)

----------


## حسام عمر

الف شكر لكم اخواني

----------


## مصطفى سلام

لك الشكر يا أستاذ حسام على الدراسةالرائعة لفنان متعدد المواهب ندر أن يجود الزمان بمثله : (ص.ج)
- كما كان يحلو له أن يوقع على بعض أشعاره أحيانا .
لقد أسعدنا : كما فى خللى بالك من زوزو ، و حمسنا كما فى : والله زمان يا سلاحى و المأسوف عليها راجعين بقوة السلاح ، و أبكانا كما فى الدرس انتهى و عناوين جرانين المستقبل .. و أبكانا أكثر عندما فضل الموت حيا - فى فترة الاكتئاب اليونيوية - ثم الموت الذى اختطفه و انتزعه منا انتزاعا .
كان فيلسوفا .. كما فى رباعياته .. و كان كأنه يقرأ فى كتاب المستقبل حين يتنبأ بالعبور العظيم فى عناوين جرانين المستقبل.
لم يكن - رحمه الله - رجلا واحد - بل كان عدة رجال ، حزمة من الفنانين ، ياقة من المبدعين .
شكر الله لك يا أستاذ حسام.
مصطفى سلام

----------


## ELLORD

حقيقى موضوع جميل جدا ومش مسبوق ...احييك اخى حسام على مجهودك الجميل
لكن للأسف اللينكات مش شغالة ..واول لينك حمل ميجا واحدة 
ممكن نتعبك ياعمنا وترفعه تانى ...او حتى اى حد من الزملاء اللى حملوه
وهنيالك يا فاعل الخير

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا لك اخي الكريم مصطفى


اللورد الهارد عندي باظ

بس بأذن الله

وربنا يسهل

واجبهملك تاني

----------


## ابن الجنوب

يامشرفين المنتدى ياريت الموضوع يكون مثبت باسم ديوان صلاح جاهين

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## khaled4

*الله عاليك يا حسام يا كبير على اسم مصر منور يا حسام*

----------


## omferas

الف الف شكر موضوع جدا طويل لكنه كافي ووافي

----------


## حسام عمر

الف شكريا خالد باشا

الاخت الفاضله ام فارس

كل التحيه لكي ولجميع اخوتي في سوريا

لقد عشت في الرقه 9 اعوام

وولدت بدمشق

----------


## seapride

لوسمحت ياريت تعيد تنشيط تحميل السى دى ده لانه مابيشتغلش ووقف وانا عايزاها ضرورى  ارجو الاهتمام بطلبى ضرورى وشكرا على الاسطوانه المتميزه دى بس ياريت تنشطوها

----------


## seapride

ياجماعه من فضلكوا ياريت تعيدوا تنشيط السى دى بتاع صلاح جاهين لانى عايزاه ضرورى

----------


## حسام عمر

*للأسف السي دي فقد*


*كنت منزله وطار*

*نورتي المنتدى*

----------


## anabas

*شكرا اخى الفاضل

على موسوعة جاهين

ولكن لم استطع تحميلها

وياريت اذا حملها احد من اخوانا الكرام  يعيد  رفعها مرة اخرى جزاه الله كل خير*

----------


## حسام عمر

*ربنا يسهل والقيها*

*ونورتي المنتدى*

----------


## حسام عمر

صـــلاح جـــاهين... علي الحجــــار


و

الربـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاعيات


علي الحجار .. رباعيات جاهين .. كامله

----------


## ahmed2008

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الفاضل شكرا لك مجهودك الكبير فى وضع هذة المجموعة القيمةمن اعمال 
الفنان النادر صلاح جاهين وارجو من سيادتك اعادة رفع الاسطوانة مرة اخرى ولك جزيا الشكر

----------


## حسام عمر

نورت المنتدى اخي الكريم

بس الاسطوانه  ببحث عنها وربنا يسهل

----------


## حسام عمر

*لـيـنـك الرباعيات شغال كويس*

----------


## حسام عمر

للرفع

----------

